# No Drivelers were hurt in the making of this thread (#13)



## StriperAddict (Mar 13, 2012)

At least I hope knot !


----------



## rydert (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't get it........what exactly is a driveler?.....is it like a leaky faucet or something?


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 13, 2012)

Where's da video?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Where's da video?


 yeah, what he said................


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah, what he said................



Singing, no , thats what them other people get paid for. Dancin round the campfire now thats possible


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Where's da video?





Keebs said:


> yeah, what he said................



yeah, what they said


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yeah, what they said



Find yo cup yet


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Singing, no , thats what them other people get paid for. Dancin round the campfire now thats possible


  


mudracing101 said:


> Find yo cup yet


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 13, 2012)

You had to be there before the beginning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Find yo cup yet



I think i found it on ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tervis-Tumb...170702708615?pt=Glassware&hash=item27beac9f87


----------



## Tvveedie (Mar 13, 2012)

I think it's a thread for people who use Drivel tools to make drivel rods and flanges.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> You had to be there before the beginning.





Tvveedie said:


> _*I think*_ it's a thread for people who use Drivel tools to make drivel rods and flanges.


 You wouldn't get this bunch if you do much of that........


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

well, since Striper Addict won't post a music video, here's the new one from our own Leesburg boy, Luke Bryan. I love this song!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Where's Miguel?
I need a weather forecast for the Lake Jordan area this weekend over in Bama. I want to go, but one forecast says sunny, and one says thunderstorms. At $3.80 a gallon for gas, i need a best guess.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Where's Miguel?
> I need a weather forecast for the Lake Jordan area this weekend over in Bama. I want to go, but one forecast says sunny, and one says thunderstorms. At $3.80 a gallon for gas, i need a best guess.



You have used all your good weather up for the forseeable future. It will be rainin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> You have used all your good weather up for the forseeable future. It will be rainin.



thats what i was thinking too.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Where's Miguel?
> I need a weather forecast for the Lake Jordan area this weekend over in Bama. I want to go, but one forecast says sunny, and one says thunderstorms. At $3.80 a gallon for gas, i need a best guess.


 you already know the answer............. only reason it didn't rain this past weekend is 'cause we didn't let SoggybottomFireman do his rain dance!


Hornet22 said:


> You have used all your good weather up for the forseeable future. It will be rainin.






rhbama3 said:


> thats what i was thinking too.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 13, 2012)

Speakin of, has anybody heard how my SoggybottomFireman is doin?


----------



## Tvveedie (Mar 13, 2012)

What's the difference in wooden and wood-fiber based widgets?


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 13, 2012)

rain, followed by more of the same


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 13, 2012)

Tvveedie said:


> What's the difference in wooden and wood-fiber based widgets?



One contains glue and one doesn't.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Speakin of, has anybody heard how my SoggybottomFireman is doin?


 Jeff said he's doing fine.............


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

well, i'm gonna go tie some jigs till i get an official forecast from da messican.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, since Striper Addict won't post a music video, here's the new one from our own Leesburg boy, Luke Bryan. I love this song!







His wife is from right here in glorious Sandersville !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, since Striper Addict won't post a music video, here's the new one from our own Leesburg boy, Luke Bryan. I love this song!





Hooked On Quack said:


> His wife is from right here in glorious Sandersville !!



 Quack, Dagnabit, I knew there was a connection somewhere between you and that fellow named "Bama" Wobbert Woo !!!  Now we know just what it is !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> You have used all your good weather up for the forseeable future. It will be rainin.






Keebs said:


> Jeff said he's doing fine.............


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 13, 2012)

And speaking of Wobbert Woo.  I think that he is really missing the boat (no pun intended) because he could be selling his amazing services for Million of Dollars $$$$$$.  Just think about all of those farmers across the country that need rain for their crops, water for their livestock etc.  I know that they would be willing to pay big-time bucks for a guaranteed source of water.

All Wobbert Woo has to do is just think about going fishing, hunting, 4-wheeling or whatever AND WHEREVER HE IS, the sky just opens up and dump lots of rain wherever he directs it.  Shucks, I already see thousands of cows backing up to "flat rocks" all over the country and even in the desert areas of the country as well.

He could easily be a millionaire, I tell you !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Keebs , time done snuck up on me lets go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 13, 2012)

_*MUUUUD*_, let's gooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> And speaking of Wobbert Woo.  I think that he is really missing the boat (no pun intended) because he could be selling his amazing services for Million of Dollars $$$$$$.  Just think about all of those farmers across the country that need rain for their crops, water for their livestock etc.  I know that they would be willing to pay big-time bucks for a guaranteed source of water.
> 
> All Wobbert Woo has to do is just think about going fishing, hunting, 4-wheeling or whatever AND WHEREVER HE IS, the sky just opens up and dump lots of rain wherever he directs it.  Shucks, I already see thousands of cows backing up to "flat rocks" all over the country and even in the desert areas of the country as well.
> 
> He could easily be a millionaire, I tell you !!!




 Looks like its t'storms this weekend where i want to fish.
I'm on call next week so ya'll enjoy the incredibly nice weather while i work.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Looks like its t'storms this weekend where i want to fish.
> I'm on call next week so ya'll enjoy the incredibly nice weather while i work.



I am just picking at you Robert.  I see that time has slipped up on me as I have a 2 hour meeting at the hospital and it starts in 45 minutes.  Catch ya'll later.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 13, 2012)

30 posts in and already touched base on hunting, fishing,videos,widgets, tiring flies, the weather, a CUP and brother Jeff.  
Wow, now that's driveling at its best and what its all about.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Find yo cup yet


NO I don't think I will. 



rhbama3 said:


> I think i found it on ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tervis-Tumb...170702708615?pt=Glassware&hash=item27beac9f87



 Wobbert-Woo sure did get a good look at it. That one on e-bay looks just like it, but mine has seen many more bourbon and diet coke than the one pictured. 
It's all good..... I got a couple of set of UGA ones.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> NO I don't think I will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Hornet22 now knows what to get you for your birfday/christmas/anniversary/get out of jail present!
Glad to help!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I think Hornet22 now knows what to get you for your birfday/christmas/anniversary/get out of jail present!
> Glad to help!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 13, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> 30 posts in and already touched base on hunting, fishing,videos,widgets, tiring flies, the weather, a CUP and brother Jeff.
> Wow, now that's driveling at its best and what its all about.




Careful Kim, you just may be nominated the next driveler records keeper!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, since Striper Addict won't post a music video, here's the new one from our own Leesburg boy, Luke Bryan. I love this song!



#1 on my iPod since the first time I heard it.  



Evening folks.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey Bammer, I see you lurking down there. 

Oh and hey Bugsy. You feeling better?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Bammer, I see you lurking down there.
> 
> Oh and hey Bugsy. You feeling better?



Physically yes.  Other than three nosebleed since last night. Talk about some raw sinuses.  This pollen is just about enough to make a girl wanna move to Switzerland or Iceland, Antartica maybe?  


Emotionally I'm still on edge. I miss my son.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Physically yes.  Other than three nosebleed since last night. Talk about some raw sinuses.  This pollen is just about enough to make a girl wanna move to Switzerland or Iceland, Antartica maybe?
> 
> 
> Emotionally I'm still on edge. I miss my son.



Hope you get to feeling better soon. A little cayenne pepper in your Neti Pot always helps to clear you out. 

Not in the loop on your son but I hope you see him soon.


----------



## slip (Mar 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hope you get to feeling better soon. A little cayenne pepper in your Neti Pot always helps to clear you out.
> 
> Not in the loop on your son but I hope you see him soon.



Not in a Neti Pot .... but i tried the ol cayenne pepper to clear the sinuses once. 



My respect for pepper spray grew a whole lot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Bammer, I see you lurking down there.
> 
> Oh and hey Bugsy. You feeling better?



Welcome back, Les! 
Sorry, i had walked off to the jig tying desk. I usually don't log off, just let it timeout to annoy corndogs that wonder why i don't answer.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 13, 2012)

Been waiting all day for the bed to be delivered and I just found out that the guy is running a few hours behind. Uh, REALLY? You were supposed to be here HOURS ago!! Get this....he says he MIGHT be here by 8:30. GREAT. That's bedtime for babies round this house....


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 13, 2012)

slip said:


> Not in a Neti Pot .... but i tried the ol cayenne pepper to clear the sinuses once.
> 
> 
> 
> My respect for pepper spray grew a whole lot.



That'll teach ya 



rhbama3 said:


> Welcome back, Les!
> Sorry, i had walked off to the jig tying desk. I usually don't log off, just let it timeout to annoy corndogs that wonder why i don't answer.



Hard to fish when you are continually dodging cotton-mouths because some corndog put a voodoo hex on you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> That'll teach ya
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to fish when you are continually dodging cotton-mouths because some corndog put a voodoo hex on you.



Bring it on.......













oh gawd, i'm doomed....


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, i had walked off to the jig tying desk.


 
Wish dat were me, I walked off to the werk desk the past few hrs 

I can't see it here, but thanks for the vid...  I'll catch it when I get home.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2012)

slip said:


> Not in a Neti Pot .... but i tried the ol cayenne pepper to clear the sinuses once.
> 
> 
> 
> My respect for pepper spray grew a whole lot.



Dude!    

It's like pollen settling on raw hamburger right now. My sinuses haven't been this clear in years so every time I go outside, it feels like someone took steel wool to the inside of my head.  



On another note, I've been doing the hydrogen peroxide rinse in my netti pot and it really workd. I read today about an ENT that advises 1/4 teaspoon of boric acid once a week in a netti pot to kill the pollen and fungus.  

Guess I gotta find some roach killer and mix it up a bit.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2012)

I see a Jeff C lurking.    


How ya doing sweetie?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2012)

I see him too, was just thinking about him. wanting an update. Emory yet?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I see a Jeff C lurking.
> 
> 
> How ya doing sweetie?



Jeff is still working on his nurse stalking technique. 

How you doing Lea ? 

Been thinking bout you and Jeffro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I see a Jeff C lurking.
> 
> 
> How ya doing sweetie?





Doin ok.....gettin stove up layin here so long. Can get up, but just can't move around too much.

Ready to get this show on the road. I'm still stuck at Henry just waiting to be transfered to Emory.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Doin ok.....gettin stove up layin here so long. Can get up, but just can't move around too much.
> 
> Ready to get this show on the road. I'm still stuck at Henry just waiting to be transfered to Emory.



I bet you are...... the waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I see him too, was just thinking about him. wanting an update. Emory yet?



  I'm gettin kind of antsy




Sterlo58 said:


> Jeff is still working on his nurse stalking technique.
> 
> How you doing Lea ?
> 
> Been thinking bout you and Jeffro.



Nurse just came in to check on me ......BBL


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 13, 2012)

Good to see you posting, Jeff. My mom went through pretty much the exact same deal last year, and is feeling great now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Glad to see you, Jeff! We're thinking about you Buddy!!!!

The rest of you winderlickers better get your rain gear and emergency weather prep going. I'm headed to Bama friday afternoon to use some of these crappie jigs i've been tying for the last week.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Good to see you posting, Jeff. My mom went through pretty much the exact same deal last year, and is feeling great now.



Yep, Both of my parents and my brother have been there. They're just like brand new.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Jeff is still working on his nurse stalking technique.
> 
> How you doing Lea ?
> 
> Been thinking bout you and Jeffro.



Thanks darlin.  I'm "doin" and that's about it. 

Had to come home early today. Fishbait and I split the day up to stay home with Mini-Me who seems to have picked up a stomach bug.  





Jeff C. said:


> Doin ok.....gettin stove up layin here so long. Can get up, but just can't move around too much.
> 
> Ready to get this show on the road. I'm still stuck at Henry just waiting to be transfered to Emory.




Just have em transfer you down here to Phoebe and let Wobbert-Woo!  take care of you.    

Take it easy and get better soon. We miss yal.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gettin kind of antsy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I baweev you like them nurses checkin on ya.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Glad to see you, Jeff! We're thinking about you Buddy!!!!
> 
> The rest of you winderlickers better get your rain gear and emergency weather prep going. I'm headed to Bama friday afternoon to use some of these crappie jigs i've been tying for the last week.



NO!  

I gotta go scout ugly birds this weekend.    

Now I'm gonna get soaked.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks darlin.  I'm "doin" and that's about it.
> 
> Had to come home early today. Fishbait and I split the day up to stay home with Mini-Me who seems to have picked up a stomach bug.
> 
> ...


Yea, i just read a book and everything. I think i know what i'm doing now. 
If Jeff is needing a single bypass, the Da Vinci is a good way to get it. If he needs something more technical, well then....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> NO!
> 
> I gotta go scout ugly birds this weekend.
> 
> Now I'm gonna get soaked.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> NO!
> 
> I gotta go scout ugly birds this weekend.
> 
> Now I'm gonna get soaked.



The rain will follow me to Bama. You're cute wittle cottontop should stay dry. 
Now, put up them turkey targets and get to blasting! Use a field load to start with to get a feel for the that Frenchy, and then put in the turkey choke and turkey load! Shoot it at 20, 30, and 40 yards to see what the pattern looks like.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yea, i just read a book and everything. I think i know what i'm doing now.
> If Jeff is needing a single bypass, the Da Vinci is a good way to get it. If he needs something more technical, well then....



Then...... READ ANOTHER BOOK. 

Wobbert-Woo


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 13, 2012)

alrighty...dead turkeys, shotgun chokes and nurses checking in!   Can't get much better than that!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Then...... READ ANOTHER BOOK.
> 
> Wobbert-Woo



But, but... the other book has icky pictures and big words.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't believe that my new shift rotation works out so that I will be off opening weekend of turkey season.    

Sometimes the planets align just right and all is good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Good to see you posting, Jeff. My mom went through pretty much the exact same deal last year, and is feeling great now.



Thanks Hillbilly....that's good to hear.



rhbama3 said:


> Glad to see you, Jeff! We're thinking about you Buddy!!!!
> 
> The rest of you winderlickers better get your rain gear and emergency weather prep going. I'm headed to Bama friday afternoon to use some of these crappie jigs i've been tying for the last week.



Thanks Robert!!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep, Both of my parents and my brother have been there. They're just like brand new.



 I suspected something was going on, but not quite this much. My brother had a blockage and it corrected itself, grew a spider web like of vessels and did it's own bypass 





turtlebug said:


> Thanks darlin.  I'm "doin" and that's about it.
> 
> Had to come home early today. Fishbait and I split the day up to stay home with Mini-Me who seems to have picked up a stomach bug.
> 
> ...



Thanks Lea....I 'll be as good as new in a few days 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I baweev you like them nurses checkin on ya.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2012)

Last night til Saturday night !!! 






Thinking 'bout ya'll Jeff, hang in there brother !!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The rain will follow me to Bama. You're cute wittle cottontop should stay dry.
> Now, put up them turkey targets and get to blasting! Use a field load to start with to get a feel for the that Frenchy, and then put in the turkey choke and turkey load! Shoot it at 20, 30, and 40 yards to see what the pattern looks like.





Heck, I still gotta to pick up my turkey choke.    

I haven't even bought the 3" magnums yet, let alone put the thing together and shot it.   



So much trouble, I'll just take the bow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2012)

My brother had a blockage and it corrected itself, grew a spider web like of vessels and did it's own bypass 
Same thing with my dad ( I guess when he was young)  They showed us a pic of it when he  had his heart surgery.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Heck, I still gotta to pick up my turkey choke.
> 
> I haven't even bought the 3" magnums yet, let alone put the thing together and shot it.
> 
> ...




 You got to shoot that gun eventually! 
FISHBAIT!!! Talk some sense into your wife!!!  


Let me leave first...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My brother had a blockage and it corrected itself, grew a spider web like of vessels and did it's own bypass
> Same thing with my dad ( I guess when he was young)  They showed us a pic of it when he  had his heart surgery.



Okay, now you are talking about my line of work.
Mandy, those "spider web vessels" are called collaterals. What happens is: As plaque builds up over time in a coronary artery, collateral branches start forming and working their way around the blockage into the heart muscle. When you see those, it means the blockage has built up over time and not suddenly( usually a clot).
 Collateral flow branches are the reason an elderly patient can have multiple heart attacks and survive, while a younger person may not from the first one if its in a main artery.


----------



## fishbait (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You got to shoot that gun eventually!
> FISHBAIT!!! Talk some sense into your wife!!!
> 
> 
> Let me leave first...



YOU ALL ON YOUR OWN IN THIS FIGHT BRO!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My brother had a blockage and it corrected itself, grew a spider web like of vessels and did it's own bypass
> Same thing with my dad ( I guess when he was young)  They showed us a pic of it when he  had his heart surgery.



Same thing with my dad. Severe blockage in his leg but they kept holding off on surgery because of his overall health. Last time he went back, he had all these "sprouts" going around the blockage and blood flow to his foot had increased significantly.  






rhbama3 said:


> You got to shoot that gun eventually!
> FISHBAIT!!! Talk some sense into your wife!!!
> 
> 
> Let me leave first...



You just wait, I'm gonna end my turkey season just like I did my deer season. Creatures 1, Bugsy 0. 

But I guarantee you I'll have a new pet on a leash.  

I'm gonna befriend Winnie Pooh.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You got to shoot that gun eventually!
> FISHBAIT!!! Talk some sense into your wife!!!
> 
> 
> Let me leave first...






"sense/wife??"







ain't gonna happen . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last night til Saturday night !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank ya Mill, doin fine now actually. Nurse just came in and said they are getting ready to transport me to Emory, fiiiiinally.

I'll check in with y'all later, hopefully they'll do this procedure tomorrow mornin. 

Later folks!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You got to shoot that gun eventually!
> FISHBAIT!!! Talk some sense into your wife!!!
> 
> 
> Let me leave first...



Wait just a danged minute. 

I thought YOU were gonna come help me with it this weekend.    




I never thought I'd see the day my Wobbert-Woo!  left me hanging so he could play with electricity and water.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

fishbait said:


> YOU ALL ON YOUR OWN IN THIS FIGHT BRO!!!!!


Did you or did you not buy her a shotgun to shoot turkeys wif?
Don't make me come down there.....


turtlebug said:


> Same thing with my dad. Severe blockage in his leg but they kept holding off on surgery because of his overall health. Last time he went back, he had all these "sprouts" going around the blockage and blood flow to his foot had increased significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh goody, I hope you take pic's right up till the camera quits working from all the blood. Make sure you touch his nose while he's chomping on your arm.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya Mill, doin fine now actually. Nurse just came in and said they are getting ready to transport me to Emory, fiiiiinally.
> 
> I'll check in with y'all later, hopefully they'll do this procedure tomorrow mornin.
> 
> Later folks!!!



Alright!    


Hang in there Jeff and if you get scared, think of ducks swimming upside down.     


Love ya man!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, now you are talking about my line of work.
> Mandy, those "spider web vessels" are called collaterals. What happens is: As plaque builds up over time in a coronary artery, collateral branches start forming and working their way around the blockage into the heart muscle. When you see those, it means the blockage has built up over time and not suddenly( usually a clot).
> Collateral flow branches are the reason an elderly patient can have multiple heart attacks and survive, while a younger person may not from the first one if its in a main artery.



Wow, you have just answered so many questions we have been asking all these years about our dad.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Wait just a danged minute.
> 
> I thought YOU were gonna come help me with it this weekend.
> 
> ...



I tried to talk Fishbro into taking you this weekend to practice. I'm on call opening week, but plan to spend quality time with you the next weekend. Can you take any time off? Maybe, thursday or friday? 
WE gonna kill something besides time.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Did you or did you not buy her a shotgun to shoot turkeys wif?
> Don't make me come down there.....
> 
> 
> Oh goody, I hope you take pic's right up till the camera quits working from all the blood. Make sure you touch his nose while he's chomping on your arm.



Ye of little faith.  He's harmless. 

Just look at that sweet face.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I tried to talk Fishbro into taking you this weekend to practice. I'm on call opening week, but plan to spend quality time with you the next weekend. Can you take any time off? Maybe, thursday or friday?
> WE gonna kill something besides time.



Sure, I might can swing a day or two off. 

This is gonna be GREAT!!! We'll be all sitting in my blind waiting on those birds to show up and just as we think they're breaking through the bushes, Winnie Pooh emerges and decides to take a nap in my food plot trapping us in said blind for hours with dwindling cell phone batteries, limited smokes and nothing but two Slim Jims and a pop-tart to survive on.   

I'll share my Diet Coke wif you if you'll leave Samantha at home and be my boyfriend.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 13, 2012)

Harmless my hind end. He will swat the skin off yo face if he thinks you have a snack for him. 

Choot him Lea !!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Harmless my hind end. He will swat the skin off yo face if he thinks you have a snack for him.
> 
> Choot him Lea !!!



Hey! You turned your lighty thingie off.    


Eh, who am I kidding, the stray cats won't even have anything to do with me unless I have food in my hand.  


But I wanna pet him.


----------



## fishbait (Mar 13, 2012)

I bought her a shot gun. Because it was purtty........
An she could go kill birdies with you, not me.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Sure, I might can swing a day or two off.
> 
> This is gonna be GREAT!!! We'll be all sitting in my blind waiting on those birds to show up and just as we think they're breaking through the bushes, Winnie Pooh emerges and decides to take a nap in my food plot trapping us in said blind for hours with dwindling cell phone batteries, limited smokes and nothing but two Slim Jims and a pop-tart to survive on.
> 
> I'll share my Diet Coke wif you if you'll leave Samantha at home and be my boyfriend.



Bet my 1187 supermag will make him leave. In a hurry. 

Well, maybe not. I imagine he'll more or less stagger out of the foodplot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

fishbait said:


> I bought her a shot gun. Because it was purtty........
> An she could go kill birdies with you, not me.......



wanna go sit in the rain fishing with me and my brother in law this weekend?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2012)

fishbait said:


> I bought her a shot gun. Because it was purtty........
> An she could go kill birdies with you, not me.......



      

I paid more than half TYVM!  




rhbama3 said:


> Bet my 1187 supermag will make him leave. In a hurry.
> 
> Well, maybe not. I imagine he'll more or less stagger out of the foodplot.




We ain't shootin Winnie!  

I'm gonna domesticate him.


----------



## fishbait (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> wanna go sit in the rain fishing with me and my brother in law this weekend?



Would be more than happy to ifen I wernt so dang busy. I need to fix my boat so I can take you swamp fishing with the gators.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> wanna go sit in the rain fishing with me and my brother in law this weekend?



Yes he does. 

How soon should I pack his bags?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

fishbait said:


> Would be more than happy to ifen I wernt so dang busy. I need to fix my boat so I can take you swamp fishing with the gators.



DEAL!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> That'll teach ya


Yeah ...

It did ... 


turtlebug said:


> Dude!
> 
> It's like pollen settling on raw hamburger right now. My sinuses haven't been this clear in years so every time I go outside, it feels like someone took steel wool to the inside of my head.
> 
> ...


All the trees outside right now are turning yellow
Maybe the worst of it will come and go quick before turkey season.


Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya Mill, doin fine now actually. Nurse just came in and said they are getting ready to transport me to Emory, fiiiiinally.
> 
> I'll check in with y'all later, hopefully they'll do this procedure tomorrow mornin.
> 
> Later folks!!!



Take care man, we're pullin for ya.




Had a good day today, got up at day light to go fish a hole under a bridge we've been ignoring for the last 7 years, Murphy and his rule of law was a constant companion during the whole day but thats normal, got stuck behind every slow old person in town, i think somebody hit the crossing guard infront of the school as it was letting in, we both caught the bridge and a bunch of sticks. Dad even caught the power line ... All in all, a few bluegill and crappie.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yes he does.
> 
> How soon should I pack his bags?



I'm hoping to leave here about 2 or 3pm Friday. We'd have enough time to fish before dark, after dark, and all day Saturday. Come home Sunday. 
Send him up!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm hoping to leave here about 2 or 3pm Friday. We'd have enough time to fish before dark, after dark, and all day Saturday. Come home Sunday.
> Send him up!



Wish I could but he's got too much to do. 

I gotta pick up my turkey choke and some shells. Run some of the Kemens through it, install choke and try out some turkey loads.  

Mini-Me has some band or drama thing til 7pm on Saturday and I gotta iron my camo so the turkeys won't laugh at me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya Mill, doin fine now actually. Nurse just came in and said they are getting ready to transport me to Emory, fiiiiinally.
> 
> I'll check in with y'all later, hopefully they'll do this procedure tomorrow mornin.
> 
> Later folks!!!


 Jeffro, You take it easy and we'll talk to you soon , praying for a speedy recovery brother.



rhbama3 said:


> I'm hoping to leave here about 2 or 3pm Friday. We'd have enough time to fish before dark, after dark, and all day Saturday. Come home Sunday.
> Send him up!


Hope you catch a boat load Bama and the weather holds out. I washed my boat this afternoon, think we're gonna hit some local ponds for that great speckled perch


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro, You take it easy and we'll talk to you soon , praying for a speedy recovery brother.
> 
> Hope you catch a boat load Bama and the weather holds out. I washed my boat this afternoon, think we're gonna hit some local ponds for that great speckled perch




Gotta love it.    


Your being so optomistic is awesome Mud!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Gotta love it.
> 
> 
> Your being so optomistic is awesome Mud!



 I'm trying, wished you would of felt better and could of made the trip this weekend it was a good time


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm trying, wished you would of felt better and could of made the trip this weekend it was a good time



Thanks.  

Yeah, I sure wish I could've made it. 

Oh well, we'll get another gathering up fairly soon. 

I was thinking of hosting a "Bugsy's Boo-Fest" around Halloween  but that cuts into deer season so that ain't gonna happen.  

I figure since they're breaking ground on Gander Mountain, we can have a lunch and then a "Drivelers Invade Gander Mountain" on their opening day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah, I sure wish I could've made it.
> 
> ...


Gander Mountain doesn't carry fly tying supplies. 
Might as well be another Wal-mart...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Gander Mountain doesn't carry fly tying supplies.
> Might as well be another Wal-mart...



Party Pooper


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 13, 2012)

Okay so let me get this straight...

Yall had a get together and did some skeet shooting, drinking, and eating

For some reason my cajun bro is now in the hospital (Get well soon Jeff)

TurtleBug feels bad, bought a new gun, and also wants to adopt a pet bear

Robert is going fishing soon where a cottonmouth is going to fall in his boat.

Quack is going to St Simons with all his children

Slip has an affection for cayenne pepper

Elaine has a new puppy named "Doo Doo Two"

Kids are putting boogers in the chocolate wonderfall

Seth is MIA

Kendall got a new job making *ahem* movies with livestock

Some folks apparently watch the "Bachelor" and he picked the mean girl

Gorillas have been spotted in Alabama

No one has mentioned that Mustard rules yet in this thread

And they're making a reality series in my hometown about the Duck Commander gang


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Party Pooper


Meh, Justified is fixing to come on anyway. 


Les Miles said:


> Okay so let me get this straight...
> 
> Yall had a get together and did some skeet shooting, drinking, and eating
> 
> ...



well, when you say it like that.....
yeah


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Okay so let me get this straight...
> 
> Yall had a get together and did some skeet shooting, drinking, and eating
> 
> ...





That purty much sums up it, 'cept you left out the part of Tbug and Bammers' online affair . . .




Just got off the phone with my Big Bend guide got a trip planned for April, talked to a fellow member/Captain here, Wharfrat, got a trip planned with him in May !!!



Whoooooooot, can't wait to breath some salt air, and cross a fish eyes on topwater !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That purty much sums up it, 'cept you left out the part of Tbug and Bammers' online affair . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have online affairs with everybody. 
 Sounds like some awesome trips lined up, bro!
Looking forward to flounder gigging this summer myself!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 13, 2012)

Once you get back on here Jeff......remember, nice to nurses mean nice to patients...!!!! And I am SO happy you are in route or maybe even there by now...settling in and scouting out your terrain!!!!!
What happened last weekend Robert.....it didn't rain then????????
Hi ya'll and good nite ya'll will check in the am on Jeff!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I have online affairs with everybody.
> Sounds like some awesome trips lined up, bro!
> Looking forward to flounder gigging this summer myself!



never had one with me!!! what am I chopped liver??????


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 13, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> never had one with me!!! what am I chopped liver??????


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> never had one with me, yet!!! what am I chopped liver??????



Fixed it for you. 

Jeff H ain't the jealous kind is he?
I'm a typer not a fighter.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 13, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> Once you get back on here Jeff......remember, nice to nurses mean nice to patients...!!!! And I am SO happy you are in route or maybe even there by now...settling in and scouting out your terrain!!!!!
> What happened last weekend Robert.....it didn't rain then????????
> Hi ya'll and good nite ya'll will check in the am on Jeff!!!!!


The best nurse Charlie had after his Motorcycle wreck was named Basil!!!..........Really Big dude from Jamaica!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 13, 2012)

Craved Shock Tops today....... an the character on the bottle has a 'hawk. Rekon its a sign


----------



## Hankus (Mar 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Craved Shock Tops today....... an the character on the bottle has a 'hawk. Rekon its a sign



A sign to lissen to me


----------



## Hankus (Mar 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> A sign to lissen to me



I'll sleep on it


----------



## Hankus (Mar 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I'll sleep on it



Do that


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Craved Shock Tops today....... an the character on the bottle has a 'hawk. Rekon its a sign





Hankus said:


> A sign to lissen to me



umm..... i have absolutely no clue what you are saying or asking.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Do that



Hankus told me to go to bed fore I start trouble so............. Nite gang


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hankus told me to go to bed fore I start trouble so............. Nite gang


Self Moderation at it's best!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> umm..... i have absolutely no clue what you are saying or asking.



I think I want me to get a mohawk but I'm not sure. I gotta go bamer cause if I don't Hankus will make me sleep late an show up late to work tomorow


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 13, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Self Moderation at it's best!!



I got nothing...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 13, 2012)

this one time, at band camp....










Evening fellers. Spent the day at the lake today. Crappie are biting, but they were mostly small males. Going back this weekend if it ain't raining.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I got nothing...


 


what's new?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> this one time, at band camp....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear ya, Dude!
 Headed home to Bama this weekend myself for a day and a half of slinging crappie bullets on the ultralight!
 Well, Justified is over so i'm headed to bed. See ya'll!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I hear ya, Dude!
> Headed home to Bama this weekend myself for a day and a half of slinging crappie bullets on the ultralight!
> Well, Justified is over so i'm headed to bed. See ya'll!


 
well, there went my fishing plans for the weekend. It will rain now....sure as the world


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2012)

heehee, haha, I trapped "Mr. Jingles" !!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> heehee, haha, I trapped "Mr. Jingles" !!



    Ain't even gonna ask!         Oh and Happy Hump Day!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 14, 2012)

HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you creek-wading drivelers out there this morning.  

Where is the coffee??????  Where is the coffee?????

Gotta get me something to eat so that I can take more allergy medicine in between sniffling and sneezing.  I have had enough of this crap.  Will somebody please take this stuff from me?????


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> heehee, haha, I trapped "Mr. Jingles" !!



You got a pet there with ya ? Is it a mouse ?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 14, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you creek-wading drivelers out there this morning.
> 
> Where is the coffee??????  Where is the coffee?????
> 
> Gotta get me something to eat so that I can take more allergy medicine in between sniffling and sneezing.  I have had enough of this crap.  Will somebody please take this stuff from me?????



Can't help with the allergies but I got a pot brewed.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 14, 2012)

Good morning Mike, good morning Neil!    Time to head back to bed.  Ya'll keep the pot full and hot!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> heehee, haha, I trapped "Mr. Jingles" !!





Sterlo58 said:


> You got a pet there with ya ? Is it a mouse ?   Or is it an Alabama Gorilla ???



There I fixed it for for you !!!

Morning Sterlo and BB, I swear these allergy problems seem to get worse each year and with these warm temperatures, I don't see any relief in sight unfortunately.

The first cup didn't last long at all so now for a few refills.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Ain't even gonna ask!         Oh and Happy Hump Day!




The movie "The Green Mile"  Mr Jingles was a circus mouse !!




Sterlo58 said:


> You got a pet there with ya ? Is it a mouse ?





"Had" a pet, he would of gotten to live, but he skeered me one too many times during nappy time !!


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 14, 2012)

goodmorning everybody


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> goodmorning everybody





'Mornin son !!    Where have you been ??  Did you dig yourself out of the basement AGAIN ???


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin son !!    Where have you been ??  Did you dig yourself out of the basement AGAIN ???



been busy lately aint had time to sneak round the forum


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> heehee, haha, I trapped "Mr. Jingles" !!


where.....


boneboy96 said:


> Ain't even gonna ask!         Oh and Happy Hump Day!


play it safe.........mernin


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you creek-wading drivelers out there this morning.
> thankya
> Where is the coffee??????  Where is the coffee?????
> i got a bloody mary
> Gotta get me something to eat so that I can take more allergy medicine in between sniffling and sneezing.  I have had enough of this crap.  Will somebody please take this stuff from me?????


tag your it!!


Sterlo58 said:


> You got a pet there with ya ? Is it a mouse ?


jerbal.......


Seth carter said:


> goodmorning everybody


mernin vernin


Hornet22 said:


>



back at ya...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

Morning ya'll, stupid puter got a virus last night and locked up. I had to kill the main power. Just my luck. And i'm just skilled enuff to turn one on. When it does stuff like this its just gonna cost me money I was looking at some pics posted on photobucket by sugar when it happened, i'm not sure if thats it are not but when it crashed it did it hard. Its on the Keebs fest thread so stay off it till i get someone to check it out. Keebs was supposed to get with Nic. Once again did i say


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll, stupid puter got a virus last night and locked up. I had to kill the main power. Just my luck. And i'm just skilled enuff to turn one on. When it does stuff like this its just gonna cost me money I was looking at some pics posted on photobucket by sugar when it happened, i'm not sure if thats it are not but when it crashed it did it hard. Its on the Keebs fest thread so stay off it till i get someone to check it out. Keebs was supposed to get with Nic. Once again did i say



are you mad..... or should i say good mornin sunshine...


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 14, 2012)

Mis Teri just advised me via text that Jeff is now in surgery!   Updates as they become available!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> are you mad..... or should i say good mornin sunshine...






boneboy96 said:


> Mis Teri just advised me via text that Jeff is now in surgery!   Updates as they become available!



 Hope all goes well


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Mis Teri just advised me via text that Jeff is now in surgery!   Updates as they become available!






Thanks Bobster !!!!  Somebody please text/pm me on the success of his surgery.  Won't be long before I crash . . .


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Mis Teri just advised me via text that Jeff is now in surgery!   Updates as they become available!



Thx Bob.  for ya Jeffro


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Mis Teri just advised me via text that Jeff is now in surgery!   Updates as they become available!


 Thanks BB................... 's for the doc's, nurses and even the robot to take care of our Jeff!

Hey ya'll!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Thanks BB................... 's for the doc's, nurses and even the robot to take care of our Jeff!
> 
> Hey ya'll!



X2...hey miss Keebs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2012)

for Jeff. I hear that robot thing is the bomb.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll, stupid puter got a virus last night and locked up. I had to kill the main power. Just my luck. And i'm just skilled enuff to turn one on. When it does stuff like this its just gonna cost me money I was looking at some pics posted on photobucket by sugar when it happened, i'm not sure if thats it are not but when it crashed it did it hard. Its on the Keebs fest thread so stay off it till i get someone to check it out. Keebs was supposed to get with Nic. Once again did i say



mornin


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> for Jeff. I hear that robot thing is the bomb.



Oh lawd...don't blow our Jeffro up.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey MUDDDD!!!!!!  Just got word from an Admin......... photobucket can't be controlled by the Woody's folks, enter at your own risk....... I clicked the link, but I must have a better firewall than you or something.........



Sterlo58 said:


> X2...hey miss Keebs


g'mornin ahficer!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> for Jeff. I hear that robot thing is the bomb.





Sterlo58 said:


> Oh lawd...don't blow our Jeffro up.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 14, 2012)

Morning. 80deg today, sheesh. No winter, and prolly no spring either 
Guess ya can't have everything (where would ya put it all? )



mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll, stupid puter got a virus last night and locked up. I had to kill the main power. Just my luck. And i'm just skilled enuff to turn one on. When it does stuff like this its just gonna cost me money I was looking at some pics posted on photobucket by sugar when it happened, i'm not sure if thats it are not but when it crashed it did it hard. Its on the Keebs fest thread so stay off it till i get someone to check it out. Keebs was supposed to get with Nic. Once again did i say


Been there, crashed that. 

Get Viper. $100 bucks on QVC (or HSN?) and you can set up 10 computers...  they'll update you at no more cost, good for the entire life of your PCs


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey MUDDDD!!!!!!  Just got word from an Admin......... photobucket can't be controlled by the Woody's folks, enter at your own risk....... I clicked the link, but I must have a better firewall than you or something.........
> 
> 
> g'mornin ahficer!


Yeah , thats my fault let my protection expire without renewing I have some friends that hasnt had a prob. with theres in years without anything Just my luck



StriperAddict said:


> Morning. 80deg today, sheesh. No winter, and prolly no spring either
> Guess ya can't have everything (where would ya put it all? )
> 
> 
> ...



Really? easy to install and work with.?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Morning. 80deg today, sheesh.
> _*No winter, and prolly no spring either*_


 I LOVE WINTER & SPRING!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll, stupid puter got a virus last night and locked up. I had to kill the main power. Just my luck. And i'm just skilled enuff to turn one on. When it does stuff like this its just gonna cost me money I was looking at some pics posted on photobucket by sugar when it happened, i'm not sure if thats it are not but when it crashed it did it hard. Its on the Keebs fest thread so stay off it till i get someone to check it out. Keebs was supposed to get with Nic. Once again did i say




Sorry Mud! I've never had a problem with Photobucket or any of those other sites and I didn't realize I wasn't supposed to post the link. I just figured it would be better than posting 50+ pics on the forum.

If you want to send me a pm, I'll send you the info for the programs I run. They're all free and they work SUPER at getting rid of things. Rob uses them for his Gov't issued laptop for work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2012)

Nighty night . . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah , thats my fault let my protection expire without renewing I have some friends that hasnt had a prob. with theres in years without anything Just my luck
> 
> Really? easy to install and work with.?


 _*Really?*_


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nighty night . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sorry Mud! I've never had a problem with Photobucket or any of those other sites and I didn't realize I wasn't supposed to post the link. I just figured it would be better than posting 50+ pics on the forum.
> 
> If you want to send me a pm, I'll send you the info for the programs I run. They're all free and they work SUPER at getting rid of things. Rob uses them for his Gov't issued laptop for work.



Its alright , and i'm an idjit at figuring out how to do those kind of things When you turn the power on a Blue screen comes up with a bunch of weird stuff on it and i cant get it to do squat. Have to unplug it to turn it off. Bad thing is i lost all of our pics from this weekend and My sons grad. pics . i hvnt saved em  to anything else


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*Really?*_



whats so funny


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Its alright , and i'm an idjit at figuring out how to do those kind of things When you turn the power on a Blue screen comes up with a bunch of weird stuff on it and i cant get it to do squat. Have to unplug it to turn it off. Bad thing is i lost all of our pics from this weekend and My sons grad. pics . i hvnt saved em  to anything else



You might want to PM JMFauver. He's a computer tech and used to sit behind Keebs on the shortbus.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Its alright , and i'm an idjit at figuring out how to do those kind of things When you turn the power on a Blue screen comes up with a bunch of weird stuff on it and i cant get it to do squat. Have to unplug it to turn it off. Bad thing is i lost all of our pics from this weekend and My sons grad. pics . i hvnt saved em  to anything else


Darlin', they MAY not be lost, there are recovery programs out there and some great computer guru's on here that can help you out.  *I* am NOT one of them, but as soon as you turn the computer on, start & keep mashing the F8 key to get it to boot in safe mode, THEN run a cleaning program.......... you may have to download one at work, put it on a jump drive & take it home though.


mudracing101 said:


> whats so funny


 when you're telling a story, sometimes you stop & go "Really?" and it just cracks me up............ sorry.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You might want to PM JMFauver. He's a computer tech and used to sit behind Keebs on the shortbus.



Thanks , i'll prob. do that. I havnt seen him on here in a while.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You might want to PM JMFauver. He's a computer tech and used to sit behind Keebs on the shortbus.


 I'll send out the signal for him!! Thanks Wobertwoo!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Darlin', they MAY not be lost, there are recovery programs out there and some great computer guru's on here that can help you out.  *I* am NOT one of them, but as soon as you turn the computer on, start & keep mashing the F8 key to get it to boot in safe mode, THEN run a cleaning program.......... you may have to download one at work, put it on a jump drive & take it home though.
> 
> when you're telling a story, sometimes you stop & go "Really?" and it just cracks me up............ sorry.............



Really 


I've heard of the f8 deal. i'll try that too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll send out the signal for him!! Thanks Wobertwoo!



Thanks ya'll two


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks , i'll prob. do that. I havnt seen him on here in a while.


 I've sent word to him for ya...........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks ya'll two


That's what frwiends are for!
Now, google free recovery programs, see what you find .......... and if you haven't heard from Tiny by around lunch, let me know, I'll give him a call for ya!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2012)

Almost time to hit the shower and head to work.
 For the 3rd straight day, my sinuses locked up while i was sleeping, despite taking a zyrtec. I woke up at 2am an couldn't really get back to a sound sleep. Really starting to drag me down. 
 Gonna be a long day....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Almost time to hit the shower and head to work.
> For the 3rd straight day, my sinuses locked up while i was sleeping, despite taking a zyrtec. I woke up at 2am an couldn't really get back to a sound sleep. Really starting to drag me down.
> Gonna be a long day....


You might need to do the netti pot and peroxide like was mentioned.........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Really
> 
> 
> I've heard of the f8 deal. i'll try that too.



PM returned. Once you get those programs downloaded, run them in safe mode. Just like Keebs said. Hit F8 during startup and then run 'em. Once you done that, for periodic cleaning, you can run them in normal mode.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Really? easy to install and work with.?


 
I never had a problem. Easy setup and Viper tech support is top notch. They will answer any questions, and sometimes solve other PC mysteries! 
You should do the setup with them on the phone cuz you'll need to delete your old anti-virus files, and they'll help you find the nuisance ones, too. 
If you keep your machine up (sleep mode), it can be set for a 2am check through ALL your files (weekly), not just e's and websites. 
A simple scan will do most of the big stuff, but if you use zip drives and make a lot of transfers from phone, etc., do a complete scan at least once per week.
Or just do that when you can take a break from the PC. (Wha? OFF WOODYS? Oh, the humanity! )


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 14, 2012)

Morning ya'll.......any current word on Jeff??????

Cort, I'd like the info on those free programs myself iffin you got a chance.......pm to be sent.

Woobert.....Jeff H isn't jealous at all....... and might I add that you type quite nicely....


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> Morning ya'll.......any current word on Jeff??????
> 
> Cort, I'd like the info on those free programs myself iffin you got a chance.......pm to be sent.
> 
> Woobert.....Jeff H isn't jealous at all....... and might I add that you type quite nicely....



hmmmmmm.......


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> hmmmmmm.......



are ya hummmmmmm or singing or justa whistling........  I believe it's the motor inya head starting up myself....

Morning Kevinnnnnnnn


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> Morning ya'll.......any current word on Jeff??????
> 
> Cort, I'd like the info on those free programs myself iffin you got a chance.......pm to be sent.
> 
> Woobert.....Jeff H isn't jealous at all....... and might I add that you type quite nicely....


Last I heard he was in surgery..............  nuttin since then....... I hate waiting!
 Merinin Sista!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> are ya hummmmmmm or singing or justa whistling........  I believe it's the motor inya head starting up myself....
> 
> Morning Kevinnnnnnnn



Might be them rusty bolts rattlin around. Good Morning


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 14, 2012)

Mustard


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Mustard



Did ya'll notice that big glob of mustard on RNMc' biskit he was eating Sunday morning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Mustard


Mustard Bro!! Where ya been man


Hornet22 said:


> Did ya'll notice that big glob of mustard on RNMc' biskit he was eating Sunday morning.



 Oh, i did


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> are ya hummmmmmm or singing or justa whistling........  I believe it's the motor inya head starting up myself....
> 
> Morning Kevinnnnnnnn


haaayy frien...howudoin


Keebs said:


> Last I heard he was in surgery..............  nuttin since then....... I hate waiting!
> Merinin Sista!



waaaazzz uuuuup womenz!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> haaayy frien...howudoin
> 
> 
> waaaazzz uuuuup womenz!









 waiting to hear word on Jeff!
What was for lunch?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2012)

steamed spinach with grilled salmon...9:45AM


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> haaayy frien...howudoin
> 
> 
> waaaazzz uuuuup womenz!



Doing fine....would be better iffin we had good word on Jeff......

my son and his gf came in late last night from college for spring break!!! surprised me!!!!
I just made biscuits, gravy, fruit for breakfast!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> steamed spinach with grilled salmon...9:45AM


 VERY healthy sounding!


TNGIRL said:


> Doing fine....would be better iffin we had good word on Jeff......
> 
> my son and his gf came in late last night from college for spring break!!! surprised me!!!!
> I just made biscuits, gravy, fruit for breakfast!!!!!


 that's a nice surprise!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> steamed spinach with grilled salmon...9:45AM and hurled at 9:51AM!



ewww......


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

chili dogs and fries


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 14, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Did ya'll notice that big glob of mustard on RNMc' biskit he was eating Sunday morning.



I only eat a sausage biscuit two ways.  Either with mustard or a big ole slice of red mater.  Now that's good stuff.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 14, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> Morning ya'll.......any current word on Jeff??????
> 
> Cort, I'd like the info on those free programs myself iffin you got a chance.......pm to be sent.
> 
> Woobert.....Jeff H isn't jealous at all....... and might I add that you type quite nicely....





Keebs said:


> Last I heard he was in surgery..............  nuttin since then....... I hate waiting!
> Merinin Sista!


Hot off the Android...Teri talked to surgeon, it went well.  They will do another heart cath, then go to recovery.  Teri hasn't seen him yet.  She's grateful for all's ya'lls prayers and thoughts!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Hot off the Android...Teri talked to surgeon, it went well.  They will do _*another heart cath,*_ then go to recovery.  Teri hasn't seen him yet.  She's grateful for all's ya'lls prayers and thoughts!


 
Prayers still going!
Thanks Bob!!!!!!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Hot off the Android...Teri talked to surgeon, it went well.  They will do another heart cath, then go to recovery.  Teri hasn't seen him yet.  She's grateful for all's ya'lls prayers and thoughts!



Great news,Bob! Thanks!

Hey,you buncha drivelers - where's the pix from the "MUDFEST!"


----------



## Hankus (Mar 14, 2012)

Standard #24 Wednesday lunch, but new waiter. With a name like Heidi you just know


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Hot off the Android...Teri talked to surgeon, it went well.  They will do another heart cath, then go to recovery.  Teri hasn't seen him yet.  She's grateful for all's ya'lls prayers and thoughts!



Thanks for the update.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Mar 14, 2012)

been trolling to see if there were any updates.... sounds like good news... 
told him to be sure to wear 2 gowns so the nurses wouldn't be peeking at his hiney


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

crackerdave said:


> Great news,Bob! Thanks!
> 
> Hey,you buncha drivelers - where's the pix from the "MUDFEST!"



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=679892


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mustard Bro!! Where ya been man



Just been working too much to stop and drivel


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 14, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> been trolling to see if there were any updates.... sounds like good news...
> told him to be sure to wear 2 gowns so the nurses wouldn't be peeking at his hiney


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> been trolling to see if there were any updates.... sounds like good news...
> told him to be sure to wear 2 gowns so the nurses wouldn't be peeking at his hiney


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> been trolling to see if there were any updates.... sounds like good news...
> told him to be sure to wear 2 gowns so the nurses wouldn't be peeking at his hiney





Les Miles said:


> Just been working too much to stop and drivel



All work no play aint good for ya bro, got to stop every now and then to smell the Mustard


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> wewww......im stuffed...thanks for the extra plate of spinach and salmon,.... Blood..it was AWESOME



Not a problem bro..glad ya liked it


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 14, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> Morning ya'll.......any current word on Jeff??????
> 
> Cort, I'd like the info on those free programs myself iffin you got a chance.......pm to be sent.
> 
> Woobert.....Jeff H isn't jealous at all....... and might I add that you type quite nicely....



PM returned. I think. I sent it from my phone while we were out walkin'. I never know if the dang thing worked or not...I'll gather your info now! Also, did ya see the other PM I sent the other night? I grouped all our ongoing ones into one and responded to everything at once. Wasn't sure if ya saw.



boneboy96 said:


> Hot off the Android...Teri talked to surgeon, it went well.  They will do another heart cath, then go to recovery.  Teri hasn't seen him yet.  She's grateful for all's ya'lls prayers and thoughts!



Oh thank goodness! 



Hankus said:


> Standard #24 Wednesday lunch, but new waiter. With a name like Heidi you just know



You just know.....what exactly? 



Just got a phone call that surprised me. Totally out of the blue, and ex, uh, "friend" called. Said he was passing through and wanted to stop by to meet the husband and family. Uh, sorry....I'm headed right out the door to go, uh, grocery shopping? Yeah, that's it. We won't be home. Take care!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just got a phone call that surprised me. Totally out of the blue, and ex, uh, "friend" called. Said he was passing through and wanted to stop by to meet the husband and family. Uh, sorry....I'm headed right out the door to go, uh, grocery shopping? Yeah, that's it. We won't be home. Take care!




You skeered?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You skeered?



Me? Skeered? Nah....I just, uh, well, erm....can't think of anything witty to reply with....

How awkward of an introduction would that be? Hey Rob, this dude and I used to be real friendly, Hey friendly dude, this is my husband...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> PM returned. I think. I sent it from my phone while we were out walkin'. I never know if the dang thing worked or not...I'll gather your info now! Also, did ya see the other PM I sent the other night? I grouped all our ongoing ones into one and responded to everything at once. Wasn't sure if ya saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






You shouldn't of dissed me like that . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2012)

Cortney? You never returned my PM???


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Me? Skeered? Nah....I just, uh, well, erm....can't think of anything witty to reply with....
> 
> How awkward of an introduction would that be? Hey Rob, this dude and I used to be real friendly, Hey friendly dude, this is my husband...



Ask Mrs Hornet she could tell ya how it feels to be other side of it, answer the door in a bikini


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You shouldn't of dissed me like that . . .







Nicodemus said:


> Cortney? You never returned my PM???



Gonna go look, I don't remember getting one? 



mudracing101 said:


> Ask Mrs Hornet she could tell ya how it feels to be other side of it, answer the door in a bikini



 Woo Hoo! I bet she looked GOOD!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ask Mrs Hornet she could tell ya how it feels to be other side of it, answer the door in a bikini



But, but, but.....she didn't call first.
Just showed up.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Cortney? You never returned my PM???



I never got one from you!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 14, 2012)

I was sleepy and bored so I went to the Huffington Post and read a few articles. 


Now my blood pressure is up and I wanna rip somebody's head off.    


Afternoon peeps.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 14, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I was sleepy and bored so I went to the Huffington Post and read a few articles.
> 
> 
> Now my blood pressure is up and I wanna rip somebody's head off.
> ...



That's exactly why I avoid that site like it's the plague! 

Just chillin' here. Watching Rex army crawl around the floor


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I never got one from you!




Nic's gettin senile, Nic's gettin senile . . .





turtlebug said:


> I was sleepy and bored so I went to the Huffington Post and read a few articles.
> 
> 
> Now my blood pressure is up and I wanna rip somebody's head off.
> ...





Hi  .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic's gettin senile, Nic's gettin senile . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I never got one from you!





Are you sure???


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic's gettin senile, Nic's gettin senile . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hush up!! I just bragged on you!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ask Mrs Hornet she could tell ya how it feels to be other side of it, answer the door in a bikini





mrs. hornet22 said:


> But, but, but.....she didn't call first.
> Just showed up.


 THAT was so you wouldn't try to leave...........


turtlebug said:


> I was sleepy and bored so I went to the Huffington Post and read a few articles.
> 
> 
> Now my blood pressure is up and I wanna rip somebody's head off.
> ...


 Hi Tbug............ bye Tbug..........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Are you sure???



Last one I got was on the 11th.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Last one I got was on the 11th.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Me? Skeered? Nah....I just, uh, well, erm....can't think of anything witty to reply with....
> 
> How awkward of an introduction would that be? Hey Rob, this dude and I used to be real friendly, Hey friendly dude, this is my husband...


 Now see, this is where I disagree........... if you had feelings for this person at one time, then they are partly responsible for you being you........ it's not like you just "magically" appeared and met your husband, I'm sure you had some kind of life before ya'll met.........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


>



Uh, Mill? You might be on to something......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> *THAT was so you wouldn't try to leave*...........
> 
> Hi Tbug............ bye Tbug..........



So, that's what she was doing. Checking ME out. Never thought of it that way. Her all dolled up and me half nakid with wet hair and no makeup.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So, that's what she was doing. Checking ME out. Never thought of it that way. Her all dolled up and me half nakid with wet hair and no makeup.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Now see, this is where I disagree........... if you had feelings for this person at one time, then they are partly responsible for you being you........ it's not like you just "magically" appeared and met your husband, I'm sure you had some kind of life before ya'll met.........




I get what you mean. And you're right. I don't think my house is the appropriate place for it, though....


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uh, Mill? You might be on to something......





Hey!!! I`m sensitive, you know!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2012)

< chocolate dipped oreo bar

Glad to hear Jeff is doing good. 

Bubbette is on a teleconference, so i think i'll take a nap instead of listening to the henhouse.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey!!! I`m sensitive, you know!!





Aww, I was just pickin'. 

You gonna send a PM, or what?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



what in the world would I do without you, Keebs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So, that's what she was doing. Checking ME out. Never thought of it that way. Her all dolled up and me half nakid with wet hair and no makeup.



thinking...thinking...... okay. Got it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Aww, I was just pickin'.
> 
> You gonna send a PM, or what?





Gimme a minute.


----------



## huntinstuff (Mar 14, 2012)

How are all the fine Woody's Drivelers doing on this beautiful sunny day?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I was sleepy and bored so I went to the Huffington Post and read a few articles.
> 
> 
> Now my blood pressure is up and I wanna rip somebody's head off.
> ...



pffft.......you dont look so tuff


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I get what you mean. And you're right. I don't think my house is the appropriate place for it, though....


 Agreed........... maybe the local waffle house........


Nicodemus said:


> Hey!!! I`m sensitive, you know!!





rhbama3 said:


> < chocolate dipped oreo bar..


 Share????????



mrs. hornet22 said:


> what in the world would I do without you, Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> How are all the fine Woody's Drivelers doing on this beautiful sunny day?


 but sure wishing I was home working in my yard!  How you doin', stranger?


mudracing101 said:


> pffft.......you dont look  tuff


 Nope, she don't favor tuffy at ALL......................


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So, that's what she was doing. Checking ME out. Never thought of it that way. Her all dolled up and me half nakid with wet hair and no makeup.



Ya''ll remind me next time i go by hornets place to show up unannounced


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 14, 2012)

Quick fly by...buzzing the tower!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 14, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I was sleepy and bored so I went to the Huffington Post and read a few articles.
> Now my blood pressure is up and I wanna rip somebody's head off.    Afternoon peeps.



When the Redhead does that I have to go outside or find something to do in the garage. My ears are too tender.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> How are all the fine Woody's Drivelers doing on this beautiful sunny day?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya''ll remind me next time i go by hornets place to show up unannounced


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2012)

It's my 5:00


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Wha????????? you dont like company


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's my 5:00


----------



## huntinstuff (Mar 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> but sure wishing I was home working in my yard!  How you doin', stranger?
> 
> Nope, she don't favor tuffy at ALL......................



Doing good! Just tryig to keep up with all you crazy nuts in here! Yall give me daily entertainment!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the pics of keebfest, looked like a good time.
Good to hear on Jeffs progress. My cajun wife will be relieved, she liked his old avatar so ugly it was cute.

I look in here everyday to see real folks living life as we do and a little comic relief from life in the city.  It makes the week go by till we can get to the farm on the weekend.
Gotta go the bass are bitin in the gun club pond!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Me? Skeered? Nah....I just, uh, well, erm....can't think of anything witty to reply with....
> 
> How awkward of an introduction would that be? Hey Rob, this dude and I used to be real friendly, Hey friendly dude, this is my husband...



Maybe they could exchange tips and pointers...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya''ll remind me next time i go by hornets place to show up unannounced


 I know you'll enjoy yourself............pick me up, I'd like to surprise the Mr!


boneboy96 said:


> Quick fly by...buzzing the tower!


 thanks for the Chief Updates!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 I can promise, he won't be empty handed!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's my 5:00





huntinstuff said:


> Doing good! Just tryig to keep up with all you crazy nuts in here! Yall give me daily entertainment!


 glad to be of service!


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Thanks for the pics of keebfest, looked like a good time.
> Good to hear on Jeffs progress. My cajun wife will be relieved, she liked his old avatar so ugly it was cute.
> 
> I look in here everyday to see real folks living life as we do and a little comic relief from life in the city.  It makes the week go by till we can get to the farm on the weekend.
> Gotta go the bass are bitin in the gun club pond!


 Stop by anytime............ this is just how we roll!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2012)

Afternoon, Keebs!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Afternoon, Keebs!



Hey Nic, you look like you are Tebowing in your avatar.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Nic, you look like you are Tebowing in your avatar.



What does tebowin` mean?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Afternoon, Keebs!


 Heelllooooo mountainmanwithfeatherinhishair!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Heelllooooo mountainmanwithfeatherinhishair!





Them feathers gonna bring me luck.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Them feathers gonna bring me luck.


 I believe it!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What does tebowin` mean?



This explains it: http://tebowing.com/about


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> This explains it: http://tebowing.com/about





Ahh, when that picture was made, that kid was probably still in grammar school.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I can promise, he won't be empty handed!



Am i ever


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Am i ever


Nope............... especially not when your hugging!


----------



## Tvveedie (Mar 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> One contains glue and one doesn't.




Topic?   that's ROFLable


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I get what you mean. And you're right. I don't think my house is the appropriate place for it, though....



 Motel 6


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Motel 6


Hold on Sugar Plum, I got this one..................


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hold on Sugar Plum, I got this one..................



OUCH...I was jokin' ya didn't have to whoop me so hard.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> OUCH...I was jokin' ya didn't have to whoop me so hard.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You just know.....what exactly?



Ever seen a ugly Heidi  Me neither


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 14, 2012)

Sure am glad to hear Jeff is doing ok.
Been working in the yard, mowing, weed-eating, dragging brush to the garden spot to burn later on. Went to the cemetery and raked an re-seeded grass on Allen and my families graves and my best girlfriend Gwyn's grave. Also planted alot of daffodils white, pink and yellows on 7 different graves. Will be pretty next year when they come back up. Now gotta get a shower and lay down an hr before working 12 hrs tonight!!!  bye ya'll....tell Jeff Hi for me and continue to get better!!!!! 
Cort, I got the info and installed it right away......thanks!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> Sure am glad to hear Jeff is doing ok.
> Been working in the yard, mowing, weed-eating, dragging brush to the garden spot to burn later on. Went to the cemetery and raked an re-seeded grass on Allen and my families graves and my best girlfriend Gwyn's grave. Also planted alot of daffodils white, pink and yellows on 7 different graves. Will be pretty next year when they come back up. Now gotta get a shower and lay down an hr before working 12 hrs tonight!!!  bye ya'll....tell Jeff Hi for me and continue to get better!!!!!
> Cort, I got the info and installed it right away......thanks!!!!


 get some good rest, Tomi!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Mar 14, 2012)

I forgot about this place...


How are y'all doing?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Nope............... especially not when your hugging!


HEY, you makin fun of my hugs, i thought they were getting better


Sterlo58 said:


> Motel 6



 Bwahahaha


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> Sure am glad to hear Jeff is doing ok.
> Been working in the yard, mowing, weed-eating, dragging brush to the garden spot to burn later on. Went to the cemetery and raked an re-seeded grass on Allen and my families graves and my best girlfriend Gwyn's grave. Also planted alot of daffodils white, pink and yellows on 7 different graves. Will be pretty next year when they come back up. Now gotta get a shower and lay down an hr before working 12 hrs tonight!!!  bye ya'll....tell Jeff Hi for me and continue to get better!!!!!
> Cort, I got the info and installed it right away......thanks!!!!


I need to get my wife to cut the yard for she goes to work


----------



## Hankus (Mar 14, 2012)

Takin a half pint of turky to the head then drinkin beer an cuttin grass. Ahhhh the simple pleasures


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

Turkeypaw said:


> I forgot about this place...
> How are y'all doing?


 who you is?


mudracing101 said:


> HEY, you makin fun of my hugs, i thought they were getting better
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha


 YOU ARE.............. I was just picturing all your "practicing" hence your hands being full..............


mudracing101 said:


> I need to get my wife to cut the yard for she goes to work


 yeah, get Cor to video THAT interaction for me!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey mustard bro... it's almost that time!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> who you is?
> 
> YOU ARE.............. I was just picturing all your "practicing" hence your hands being full..............
> 
> yeah, get Cor to video THAT interaction for me!



I think i remember every hug i gave you i did have something in my hand


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey mustard bro... it's almost that time!



Yes it is


----------



## Keebs (Mar 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I think i remember every hug i gave you i did have something in my hand





mudracing101 said:


> Yes it is


 Let's roll, bro!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

We're out ya'll


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 14, 2012)

Turkeypaw said:


> I forgot about this place...
> 
> 
> How are y'all doing?





Hiya Peckerwood !!!!





Hankus said:


> Takin a half pint of turky to the head then drinkin beer an cuttin grass. Ahhhh the simple pleasures






Oh Lawwwwwwwwd, my nephew is cuttin/smokin grass AND drankin.






Next time I see him he'll be crippled . . .











Oh, did I mention I'm "escorting" a HAWT 21 year old for her birthday tonight . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Peckerwood !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many times do ya have to be told...PICS!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Agreed........... maybe the local waffle house........



That would be a better place, indeed. And no cookin' supper! 



Les Miles said:


> Maybe they could exchange tips and pointers...







Sterlo58 said:


> Motel 6



 I thought you were nice? 



Keebs said:


> Hold on Sugar Plum, I got this one..................



Thank ya! 



Hankus said:


> Ever seen a ugly Heidi  Me neither



Mhmm. Figgered that's where ya where headed with that....



TNGIRL said:


> Sure am glad to hear Jeff is doing ok.
> Been working in the yard, mowing, weed-eating, dragging brush to the garden spot to burn later on. Went to the cemetery and raked an re-seeded grass on Allen and my families graves and my best girlfriend Gwyn's grave. Also planted alot of daffodils white, pink and yellows on 7 different graves. Will be pretty next year when they come back up. Now gotta get a shower and lay down an hr before working 12 hrs tonight!!!  bye ya'll....tell Jeff Hi for me and continue to get better!!!!!
> Cort, I got the info and installed it right away......thanks!!!!



Wow! You've been busy! And you're welcome


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2012)

after a long day at work, i'm thinking some chicken taco's may be good for supper. The girls are gone to church and the barn anyway.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> after a long day at work, i'm thinking some chicken taco's may be good for supper. The girls are gone to church and the barn anyway.



mmmmmmmm, tacos!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> mmmmmmmm, tacos!



sauteed chicken, chopped onion, chopped bell pepper, two packets of Taco seasoning, and some mexican cheese on soft tortilla's. Quick and sure tastes good!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> sauteed chicken, chopped onion, chopped bell pepper, two packets of Taco seasoning, and some mexican cheese on soft tortilla's. Quick and sure tastes good!



I got a craving for your breakfast sammiches the other day. 

You need to come spend the night.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I got a craving for your breakfast sammiches the other day.
> 
> You need to come spend the night.




Get outta my head! I was gonna make bubba sammiches but Salt Lick was out of hamsteaks.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Get outta my head! I was gonna make bubba sammiches but Salt Lick was out of hamsteaks.





We mind meld like that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> We mind meld like that.



time to get cooking....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok..... We been cookin for the college students....... What's up with Jeff Keeb aint answering her phone.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2012)

Could my luck be changing?
According to weatherspark for Slapout, Al:  T-storms friday afternoon ending at 4pm, then clear with winds 0-3mph the rest of the weekend. Oh lawd, please let it be so!!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 14, 2012)

Nick, this is what its doing...
I oiled where the spring meets the frizzen a little, and tired to wear it in some too. I think you may have been right about the flint being to short?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2012)

slip said:


> Nick, this is what its doing...
> I oiled where the spring meets the frizzen a little, and tired to wear it in some too. I think you may have been right about the flint being to short?





Lay that flint down ona dark surface, put a quarter on one side of it and a dime on the other side, right beside it, take a clear picture, and post it here.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Lay that flint down ona dark surface, put a quarter on one side of it and a dime on the other side, right beside it, take a clear picture, and post it here.



If you're taking a pic with your cell phone, further away will make it clearer. If it's a camera, try the macros setting for close ups like that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> If you're taking a pic with your cell phone, further away will make it clearer. If it's a camera, try the macros setting for close ups like that.



I thought it was my eyes going bad. I just cleaned my glasses.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> If you're taking a pic with your cell phone, further away will make it clearer. If it's a camera, try the macros setting for close ups like that.





I see those settins` on my camera, but I`m waaaaay too dumb to try to go to turnin` knobs on my camera. I set it on "auto" and go from there...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought it was my eyes going bad. I just cleaned my glasses.



It is your eyes going bad but the pic doesn't help.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought it was my eyes going bad. I just cleaned my glasses.



I did the same thing. A few times. Rob finally asked me what I was lookin' at and told me it was the pic...



Nicodemus said:


> I see those settins` on my camera, but I`m waaaaay too dumb to try to go to turnin` knobs on my camera. I set it on "auto" and go from there...



Try it one day. You'll be amazed at how good a close up you can get with that setting.


----------



## slip (Mar 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I see those settins` on my camera, but I`m waaaaay too dumb to try to go to turnin` knobs on my camera. I set it on "auto" and go from there...



Same here My camera is a  ... well, one step from being on the bottom of the lake.

Here ya go, Nick.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> It is your eyes going bad but the pic doesn't help.



Say....... that WOULD explain my lousy shooting Saturday!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Say....... that WOULD explain my lousy shooting Saturday!



LOVE your new avatar, btw!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2012)

slip said:


> Same here My camera is a  ... well, one step from being on the bottom of the lake.
> 
> Here ya go, Nick.





That`s all I needed...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> LOVE your new avatar, btw!



My small tribute to Jeffc!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I did the same thing. A few times. Rob finally asked me what I was lookin' at and told me it was the pic...
> 
> 
> 
> Try it one day. You'll be amazed at how good a close up you can get with that setting.





I`ll have to do some experimentin`. It has all kinds of hi-falutin` settins` on it. I`m leery of them too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> LOVE your new avatar, btw!



Me too! He might intimidate me on the forum, but he's got my heart.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> My small tribute to Jeffc!



Very cool! I think he'd like it. 



Nicodemus said:


> I`ll have to do some experimentin`. It has all kinds of hi-falutin` settins` on it. I`m leery of them too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too! He might intimidate me on the forum, but he's got my heart.



Who? Me?  Wha'd i do?


----------



## slip (Mar 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> LOVE your new avatar, btw!


X2


Nicodemus said:


> That`s all I needed...





rhbama3 said:


> My small tribute to Jeffc!




Anyone get any new updates on him lately?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Who? Me?  Wha'd i do?



I like you better in person


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2012)

slip said:


> X2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The last i read, he was out of surgery and the surgeon thought things went well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like you better in person



Meh.... it blows my whole internet tough guy persona.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Who? Me?  Wha'd i do? [/QUOT
> 
> Yeah  COACH......


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2012)

oh lawd, the girls tivo'd American Idol. 
To the man-cave!!!! BBL!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Meh.... it blows my whole internet tough guy persona.



YEAH it does!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

I've got my puter back up Thanks for all the advice guys. I cant load my pics up from our get together though Guess i'll just print the best ones and send em out , but so glad i can get back on


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 14, 2012)

now that i haave it somewhat working i'm going to bed. Night ya'll


----------



## Hankus (Mar 14, 2012)

nighters mr101


----------



## Hankus (Mar 14, 2012)

On my own again,
All alone again,
Now I see,
 What it's like,
When I'm away


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 14, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


>









What are you nannr dancing for?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What are you nannr dancing for?


 
why not? It's always a good time to nanner dance 


Why are you otis dancing?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>


 
who let you in?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>


Mustard or butter??


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 14, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Mustard or butter??



How about we mix 'em together and call the concoction Mutter???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> How about we mix 'em together and call the concoction Mutter???


I would prefer Mutter!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 14, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I would prefer Mutter!!



You didn't like my other choice?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> who let you in?



Who let you out???


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2012)

stoopid forum clock is an hour off!
0515 is gonna get here way too soon. Night, ya'll!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> stoopid forum clock is an hour off!
> 0515 is gonna get here way too soon. Night, ya'll!



Have a good one Bammer. I am about to sign off myself.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> stoopid forum clock is an hour off!
> 0515 is gonna get here way too soon. Night, ya'll!


G'night Pookie!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s all I needed...



$0.35 is all.  We could of helped a brother out with that much if you had just asked.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2012)

Horizontal  vs.   Vertical

believe I will choose the later and to help the drivelers achieve that position I offer


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Horizontal  vs.   Vertical
> 
> believe I will choose the later and to help the drivelers achieve that position I offer



Don't you just feel cheated when you wake up 5 minutes before the alarm clock goes off? 
Oh well, Keurig is warming up and its gonna be another long day.


----------



## kracker (Mar 15, 2012)

Morning folks!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2012)

time to hit the shower!


----------



## kracker (Mar 15, 2012)

‎I just watched my dog chase a ball around the room for 10 minutes, and thought, "Man, dogs are easily amused." Then I realized that I just watched my dog chase a ball around the room for 10 minutes.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 15, 2012)

Happy Thursday and Good Morning to you, Gobblin, Kracker, and Bama.  I definitely need a few cups of coffee to get me going this morning as I am already working on an emergency order for a local customer.

Bama, I get up at 5 AM every morning and 98 percent of the time, I actually wake up at 4:55 AM and then cut the alarm off before it has time to go off.  Last night sure was short because it was 12:40 AM just a few winks ago it seems.

I tried to catch up on all of the happenings from yesterday and I see that Jeff had his heart surgery and appeared to be doing fairly well.  I will continue to send up Prayers for him and his family as he hopefully will be back up to his normal self real soon.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thursday already. Just a few more days until I go back to a normal work routine. Man, am I ready. 
Have to report to human resources this morning to fill out all the insurance paperwork etc. 

Oh yeah...mernin drivelers.


----------



## kracker (Mar 15, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Thursday and Good Morning to you, Gobblin, Kracker, and Bama.  I definitely need a few cups of coffee to get me going this morning as I am already working on an emergency order for a local customer.
> 
> Bama, I get up at 5 AM every morning and 98 percent of the time, I actually wake up at 4:55 AM and then cut the alarm off before it has time to go off.  Last night sure was short because it was 12:40 AM just a few winks ago it seems.
> 
> I tried to catch up on all of the happenings from yesterday and I see that Jeff had his heart surgery and appeared to be doing fairly well.  I will continue to send up Prayers for him and his family as he hopefully will be back up to his normal self real soon.



Good morning Eagle Eye. That's good to hear about Jeff, I've had 4 open heart surgeries and it's definitely no fun. I'm praying for him as well.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 15, 2012)

Early morning fly by.

Morning Gang....


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Horizontal  vs.   Vertical
> 
> believe I will choose the later and to help the drivelers achieve that position I offer


thanks fer the cup bro...mernin



rhbama3 said:


> Don't you just feel cheated when you wake up 5 minutes before the alarm clock goes off?
> Oh well, Keurig is warming up and its gonna be another long day.


mernin bama!


kracker said:


> Morning folks!





rhbama3 said:


> time to hit the shower!


now what did the shower do to you?



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Thursday and Good Morning to you, Gobblin, Kracker, and Bama.  I definitely need a few cups of coffee to get me going this morning as I am already working on an emergency order for a local customer.
> 
> Bama, I get up at 5 AM every morning and 98 percent of the time, I actually wake up at 4:55 AM and then cut the alarm off before it has time to go off.  Last night sure was short because it was 12:40 AM just a few winks ago it seems.
> 
> I tried to catch up on all of the happenings from yesterday and I see that Jeff had his heart surgery and appeared to be doing fairly well.  I will continue to send up Prayers for him and his family as he hopefully will be back up to his normal self real soon.


mernin BIG E


Sterlo58 said:


> Thursday already. Just a few more days until I go back to a normal work routine. Man, am I ready.
> Have to report to human resources this morning to fill out all the insurance paperwork etc.
> 
> Oh yeah...mernin drivelers.


top uf da mernin sir


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Early morning fly by.
> 
> Morning Gang....


back at ya lad


Hornet22 said:


>



mmmmeeeerrrrnnniiiin!!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 15, 2012)

quick flyyy by before i head off to ATLANTA!!!! !!! time to get it on the road!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2012)

Morning ya'll, Friday eve


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ok..... We been cookin for the college students....... What's up with Jeff Keeb aint answering her phone.


 I sowwy, a call from you never came in!!!  If ya get voice mail say something so I'll know to call ya back, it don't show numbers for some reason!  Also, texts will come thru when calls won't.


lilD1188 said:


> quick flyyy by before i head off to ATLANTA!!!! !!! time to get it on the road!!!!


 BEHAVE - BECAREFUL - DO GOOD - BE AWARE  - Text me! Love you!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll, Friday eve


 

Ok, last I heard on Chief............... Got a text from his phone and I quote.......
*"Jeff wanted me to text u. he is in a room now.  he's in pain but he's okay. he will be here 3 days probably."*


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Meh.... it blows my whole internet tough guy persona.





You`re tuffer`n woodpecker lips, meaner`n a turpentined possum, and more irritable than me! 


Mornin` folks...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re tuffer`n woodpecker lips, meaner`n a turpentined possum, and _*more irritable than me*_!
> 
> 
> Mornin` folks...


 Wobert?????WOBERT?????
Mornin Darlin'!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I sowwy, a call from you never came in!!!  If ya get voice mail say something so I'll know to call ya back, it don't show numbers for some reason!  Also, texts will come thru when calls won't.
> 
> BEHAVE - BECAREFUL - DO GOOD - BE AWARE  - Text me! Love you!
> 
> ...





we are loading up now and i swearrr us crj girls got alot of stuff for 3 days lol!!!! love you


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> we are loading up now and i swearrr us crj girls got alot of stuff for 3 days lol!!!! love you


Anyway you can talk the teach into coming by here & picking up the sd card????????


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Wobert?????WOBERT?????
> Mornin Darlin'!






Mornin` Keebs!  

Donya, be careful up there in all that idiocy. I`d rather fall in a well full of rabid rats than go up yonder.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Keebs!
> 
> Donya, be careful up there in all that idiocy. I`d rather fall in a well full of rabid rats than go up yonder.


 Nic, I feel the same way, but I'd pert'near tag along right now just to go see Jeff...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Keebs!
> 
> Donya, be careful up there in all that idiocy. I`d rather fall in a well full of rabid rats than go up yonder.



It ain't that bad Nick.  Just gotta know which areas not to tread through, ya know.  Stay away from little 5 points, Piedmont park and Buckhead ain't what it seems.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> It ain't that bad Nick.  Just gotta know which areas not to tread through, ya know.  Stay away from little 5 points, Piedmont park and Buckhead ain't what it seems.





Now that I have a GPS unit in my truck, it might be better. I can get just as lost as a he-haint up there. And all that traffic gives me the hives!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Anyway you can talk the teach into coming by here & picking up the sd card????????



Honk your horn as you pass exit 185  I'll wave at ya!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Now that I have a GPS unit in my truck, it might be better. I can get just as lost as a he-haint up there. And all that traffic gives me the hives!



Just keep this in mind.....if you ever head up to Atlanta on I-75, you'd BETTER stop in a say hi.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Now that I have a GPS unit in my truck, it might be better. I can get just as lost as a he-haint up there. And all _*that traffic gives me the hives*_!


I have no problem driving a school bus thru there, but I hate driving my truck!


Sugar Plum said:


> Honk your horn as you pass exit 185  I'll wave at ya!


Look for a "convoy" of van's & Suv's *loaded down*!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just keep this in mind.....if you ever head up to Atlanta on I-75, you'd BETTER stop in a say hi.





I kinda doubt I`ll be goin` back to Atlanter in this lifetime, but the next time I visit my brother, I`ll swing by. He lives somewhere up there. Close to Juliette and Rum Creek WMA somewhere.

Mornin`...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Now that I have a GPS unit in my truck, it might be better. I can get just as lost as a he-haint up there. And all that traffic gives me the hives!



Ifn I can do it on two wheels, and luve through it, you would do just fine with four.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I have no problem driving a school bus thru there, but I hate driving my truck!
> 
> Look for a "convoy" of van's & Suv's *loaded down*!



Workin' in the big city for school?



Nicodemus said:


> I kinda doubt I`ll be goin` back to Atlanter in this lifetime, but the next time I visit my brother, I`ll swing by. He lives somewhere up there. Close to Juliette and Rum Creek WMA somewhere.
> 
> Mornin`...



Well, that's even better....I live about 5 minutes from Rum Creek


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 15, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ifn I can do it on two wheels, and luve through it, you would do just fine with four.



You couldn't PAY me enough to drive through that junk on a bike. Good gawd! I had to drive through Atlanta a few months back with all the babies in the car and I swear I was going to have a panic attack. It wasn't so bad when I had my SUV and I floored it with the rest of them, but after my accident, I can't deal with it....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Workin' in the big city for school?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's even better....I live about 5 minutes from Rum Creek


Naaww, I used to drive the band & wrestler's to competition & meets.......... went to Rome with the wrestler's one year, folks really don't wanna wrangle with a school bus! plus, that bus lane is da bomb!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ifn I can do it on two wheels, and luve through it, you would do just fine with four.



As long as them little old ladies in German imports don`t put me in the ditch!!   




Sugar Plum said:


> Workin' in the big city for school?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's even better....I live about 5 minutes from Rum Creek



Ya`ll probably don`t live over a couple of miles from each other. He`s a member here on the forum.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 15, 2012)

Whew, I shore am glad I washed my truck.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Naaww, I used to drive the band & wrestler's to competition & meets.......... went to Rome with the wrestler's one year, folks really don't wanna wrangle with a school bus! plus, that bus lane is da bomb!



If I drove a bus through that mess, I'd love to have a speaker mounted to the front. "Get outta my way!"  

Yeah, that HOV lane is super nice! What's lilD doin' in Atlanta? School stuff?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Whew, I shore am glad I washed my truck.


 I gotta ask.......................... why?



Sugar Plum said:


> If I drove a bus through that mess, I'd love to have a speaker mounted to the front. "Get outta my way!"
> 
> Yeah, that HOV lane is super nice! What's lilD doin' in Atlanta? School stuff?


Those flashing lights get there attention real quick sometime!
Yeah, she is on a C.S.I. skills team, they're going up there to compete and try to win their way to Vegas, I think it is........... she's excited, to say the least.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2012)

My computer at the house is driving me crazy ,its the devil


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You couldn't PAY me enough to drive through that junk on a bike. Good gawd! I had to drive through Atlanta a few months back with all the babies in the car and I swear I was going to have a panic attack. It wasn't so bad when I had my SUV and I floored it with the rest of them, but after my accident, I can't deal with it....



Driving in Atlanta traffic isn't so bad. Just make sure you're driving something bigger than most other folks and they tend to stay out of your way


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 15, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Whew, I shore am glad I washed my truck.



Sarcasm?  No point in washing anything over here....



Keebs said:


> Those flashing lights get there attention real quick sometime!
> Yeah, she is on a C.S.I. skills team, they're going up there to compete and try to win their way to Vegas, I think it is........... she's excited, to say the least.......



Very cool! I hope they win!



mudracing101 said:


> My computer at the house is driving me crazy ,its the devil



 Hope it gives you a break soon!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2012)

anyone up for a big ol plate of deer spketti? i got toast!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> My computer at the house is driving me crazy ,its the devil


Is it a desk top or laptop?


Les Miles said:


> Driving in Atlanta traffic isn't so bad. Just make sure you're driving something bigger than most other folks and they tend to stay out of your way


 and drive crazier than they do doesn't hurt either.........


Sugar Plum said:


> Very cool! I hope they win!


 Thanks, me too!


blood on the ground said:


> anyone up for a big ol plate of deer spketti? i got toast!!


 is it garlic toast?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> anyone up for a big ol plate of deer spketti? i got toast!!



Yep , i like spketti


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Is it a desk top or laptop?
> 
> and drive crazier than they do doesn't hurt either.........
> 
> ...



Desk top, i'll fix it, throw it in the bottom of the pond and fish around it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2012)

I want to know who can look at my Avatar at soggybottom fireman and Sterlo and not just laugh outloud


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Is it a desk top or laptop?
> 
> and drive crazier than they do doesn't hurt either.........
> 
> ...


you better no it is!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Yep , i like spketti



well come on cuz its inda mycrowave.....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Desk top, i'll fix it, throw it in the bottom of the pond and fish around it.


 I thought you got it fixed last night???????


mudracing101 said:


> I want to know who can look at my Avatar at soggybottom fireman and Sterlo and not just laugh outloud


 I can't!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> anyone up for a big ol plate of deer spketti? i got toast!!



I wish I had deer anything.....no stinkin' deer meat this year....



mudracing101 said:


> I want to know who can look at my Avatar at soggybottom fireman and Sterlo and not just laugh outloud



I giggle everytime I see it. Y'all have to fill me in on the SBF name, though?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you better no it is!!!
> 
> 
> well come on cuz its inda mycrowave.....


 only kind to eat with sketti!


Sugar Plum said:


> I wish I had deer anything.....no stinkin' deer meat this year....
> I giggle everytime I see it. Y'all have to fill me in on the SBF name, though?


I have VERY little...... my bil killed me one and bf's son killed us one, plus still has us one in his freeze!
That came about Friday night, Jman was the "Fireman", putting out fires & keeping them going!  He's not "Jaguar" any more!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I wish I had deer anything.....no stinkin' deer meat this year....
> 
> 
> 
> you gots to speak up sista....lil blood is happy to supply anyone with some deer meat..


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> anyone up for a big ol plate of deer spketti? i got toast!!



Yeah but do you got any MUSTARD to put on it?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> My computer at the house is driving me crazy ,its the devil



What's wrong with it mustard bro? Maybe I can help


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> That came about Friday night, Jman was the "Fireman", putting out fires & keeping them going!  He's not "Jaguar" any more!







blood on the ground said:


> you gots to speak up sista....lil blood is happy to supply anyone with some deer meat..



Well, dang! I complained enough during deer season! 


Tryin' to get in on the avatar business with a pic of Jeff C. but GON is not being very user friendly. It's refused to upload ANY of the pics I've tried....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

_*MANDYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!*_



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6801666&postcount=28


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*MANDYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6801666&postcount=28





Think Coozie's ghost has sumpin' to do with this???


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Think Coozie's ghost has sumpin' to do with this???


    ooohhhlawd!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 15, 2012)

Guess I'd better get to doin' some chores around here....Rob's in Augusta for the day. I can only procrastinate for so long.....


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Guess I'd better get to doin' some chores around here....Rob's in Augusta for the day. I can only procrastinate for so long.....



Perhaps it's a good time to invite your old "friend" over


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Perhaps it's a good time to invite your old "friend" over





He's already done passed through. In Gulfport for the next 6 months. Little late now


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What's wrong with it mustard bro? Maybe I can help


I will hollar at ya when i get home to it, I might pm you and get your number.


Keebs said:


> _*MANDYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6801666&postcount=28



Bwahahaha


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Perhaps it's a good time to invite your old "friend" over





Sugar Plum said:


> He's already done passed through. In Gulfport for the next 6 months. Little late now



Maybe he meant old friend as in Old les


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*MANDYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHO'S GOT MY CUP





mudracing101 said:


> I will hollar at ya when i get home to it, I might pm you and get your number.
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> WHO'S GOT MY CUP


 I dunno, I even looked back through pics to see who's jacket that is, but didn't see one like it! We HAD Us a THIEF In Da NIGHT!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2012)

i will be in Loganville all weekend.......anyone know of a good fishin spot i can visit saturday mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> WHO'S GOT MY CUP



Hey , that aint my arm and i headed south not north


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i will be in Loganville all weekend.......anyone know of a good fishin spot i can visit saturday mornin


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


Where's Loganville????????


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey , that aint my arm and i headed south not north


If I ain't mistaken, that is actually headed WEST not North or South..................


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> If I ain't mistaken, that is actually headed WEST not North or South..................



dope


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey , that aint my arm and i headed south not north


I swaney it looks like hornet's jacket 



Keebs said:


> Where's Loganville????????


 There used to be a commercial on the radio that said that. 


Keebs said:


> If I ain't mistaken, that is actually headed WEST not North or South..................


All I know is it AINT at the cafe 356


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> dope





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I swaney it looks like hornet's jacket
> 
> 
> There used to be a commercial on the radio that said that.
> ...


 And you don't remember stopping for anything on the way home???
Honey, I could hide stuff from my ex from now to doomsday!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I swaney it looks like hornet's jacket
> 
> 
> There used to be a commercial on the radio that said that.
> ...



It does look like his Jacket, and you should know if thats his hands or not


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> And you don't remember stopping for anything on the way home???
> 
> If I hada been in Cordele, I'da gone to see sharpblades.
> 
> Honey, I could hide stuff from my ex from now to doomsday!


Bad Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bad Keebs.


 WHAAAA............... 
 When did he sneak off then?????????  What we have here is a GenU-Wine Mystery, folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2012)

I just wander where it'll turn up next.?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> It does look like his Jacket, and you should know if thats his hands or not







I know it aint his hand.
He got a big ole rub   er  cond   um bandage on his thumb.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WHAAAA...............
> When did he sneak off then?????????  What we have here is a GenU-Wine Mystery, folks!



Wine, wine? Did someone say wine?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know it aint his hand.
> He got a big ole rub   er  cond   um bandage on his thumb.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I just wander where it'll turn up next.?









mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know it aint his hand.
> He got a big ole rub   er  cond   um bandage on his thumb.


 dat's right.............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wine, wine? Did someone say wine?


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 15, 2012)

Howdy folks!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdy folks!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2012)

Mmmm.... I thinking some BBQ sounds good for lunch. 

What are you folks eating?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

Grilled bbq pork chop & blackbeans & rice..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2012)

Gonna go get a steak,tater and salad


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2012)

Dang it boy........ Ya'll making me hungry. Cheese and peanut butter crackers aint gonna cut it today. Burger King here I come.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm gunna have me a big glass of tea in a very special cup.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 15, 2012)

What's fer lunch?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm gunna have me a big glass of tea in a very special cup.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



WHAT ???


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm gunna have me a big glass of tea in a very special cup.





boneboy96 said:


> What's fer lunch?


 where you been, we've already started listing it!


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 15, 2012)

Afternoon folks.

Today I'm checking on a home for sale that is 1 min. from work. If it doesn't smell like smoke, Lord willin we have a shot. But dang...  most places we've checked reek!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Afternoon folks.
> 
> Today I'm checking on a home for sale that is 1 min. from work. If it doesn't smell like smoke, Lord willin we have a shot. But dang...  most places we've checked reek!


 it works out for ya!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> What's fer lunch?


spketti


Keebs said:


> where you been, we've already started listing it!



i was first today....

have i ever said id rather be fishin?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 15, 2012)

Southwestern chicken for lunch with broccoli and mac and cheese. NAP TIME


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 15, 2012)

Vending maching burger, funguns and a sprite.  Oh yeah, I am due a Colin cleansing soon....


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> spketti
> 
> 
> i was first today....
> ...



Man i've got fishing fever too


Alright my belly is full, now if i can just sneak in a nap


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Vending maching burger, funguns and a sprite.  Oh yeah, I am due a Colin cleansing soon....



Dude Too much info


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 15, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Vending maching burger, funguns and a sprite.  Oh yeah, I am due a Colin cleansing soon....


 home brew or from the doctor...you can do it with a garden hose


mudracing101 said:


> Man i've got fishing fever too
> 
> 
> Alright my belly is full, now if i can just sneak in a nap



i dont know whats eatin at me more... thunder chikens or mr whiskers swimmin around on the bottom.. they both eatable..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> home brew or from the doctor...you can do it with a garden hose
> 
> 
> i dont know whats eatin at me more... thunder chikens or mr whiskers swimmin around on the bottom.. they both eatable..



after that stuff, it will be all natural....


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 15, 2012)

After 5 days of heavy drinking while on vacation; I had me a burger and chili cheese fries.  I'm a stinkin mess


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> spketti
> 
> 
> i was first today....
> ...


 Nope never knew you like to go fishin............


Sterlo58 said:


> Southwestern chicken for lunch with broccoli and mac and cheese. NAP TIME





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Vending maching burger, funguns and a sprite.  Oh yeah, I am due a Colin cleansing soon....





mudracing101 said:


> Man i've got fishing fever too
> 
> 
> Alright my belly is full, now if i can just sneak in a nap


Know any gooood  ponds over my way?????? I got access to a boat............


mudracing101 said:


> Dude Too much info





hdm03 said:


> After 5 days of heavy drinking while on vacation; I had me a burger and chili cheese fries.  I'm a stinkin mess


 where's my t-shirt?!?!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> where's my t-shirt?!?!



It's in the mail?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm talking to Jeff on da phoooneee!!!!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm talking to Jeff on da phoooneee!!!!!!



HEY JEFFRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> WHO'S GOT MY CUP





Sterlo58 said:


> I'm gunna have me a big glass of tea in a very special cup.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm talking to Jeff on da phoooneee!!!!!!


 
 



Hooked On Quack said:


>



whatchu laughin at


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2012)

Surprise surprise surprise.....I sho could use a big ol cup o coffee and a fatback biskit, followed up with a smoke


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Surprise surprise surprise.....I sho could use a big ol cup o coffee and a fatback biskit, followed up with a smoke


     lawd darlin', it sho was gooood to hear your silkysmokeyvoice!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Surprise surprise surprise.....I sho could use a big ol cup o coffee and a fatback biskit, followed up with a smoke



Just caint keep a good man down. 

While I got you here............ Did you get my cup

NOW REST


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> whatchu laughin at




YOU !!!   





Jeff C. said:


> Surprise surprise surprise.....I sho could use a big ol cup o coffee and a fatback biskit, followed up with a smoke






Thanks for the text bro !!!   You'll be up and around before ya know it !!!



Reckon now is a good a time as any to put those smokes down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> lawd darlin', it sho was gooood to hear your silkysmokeyvoice!



Thank ya sweetie, good to hear yours too.  

Oh Lawd, phone is already a ringin for payment


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya sweetie, good to hear yours too.
> 
> Oh Lawd, phone is already a ringin for payment


 HEY wait a minute!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just caint keep a good man down.
> 
> While I got you here............ Did you get my cup
> 
> NOW REST



  No ma'am, but I sho did think about it and eyeball it 



Hooked On Quack said:


> YOU !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Believe it or not Quackbro, I haven't really had an overwhelming desire for one  

I'm gonna give it my best shot for sure. 




*Stoopid puter and network!!!*


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2012)

Hope your`re doin` good, Jeff. Good to see you here.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> *Stoopid puter and network!!!*


 I'm sure you can get one of them hawt young nurses to help you figure out the problem............


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Nope never knew you like to go fishin............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhmmm, aint real sure where your way is????????????


Jeff C. said:


> Surprise surprise surprise.....I sho could use a big ol cup o coffee and a fatback biskit, followed up with a smoke


Hey Jeffro, hope ya gonna be better real soon


Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya sweetie, good to hear yours too.
> 
> Oh Lawd, phone is already a ringin for payment


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2012)

Pulled pork bbq, handcut french fries, mac & cheese, peach cobbler, and sweet tea to wash it all down 


Jeff - good to see you on here and praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> uhmmm, aint real sure where your way is????????????
> 
> Hey Jeffro, hope ya gonna be better real soon


 fine, I'll find my own fishing holes then........... stomping off slip style!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2012)

Mandy lost her cuuuuuuuup, Mandy lost her cuuuuup. . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy lost her cuuuuuuuup, Mandy lost her cuuuuup. . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy lost her cuuuuuuuup, Mandy lost her cuuuuup. . .





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>






Hey, we're in the same "club"!!!!



"Somebody" still hasn't returned my black, bottleneck GT coozie from FPG . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2012)

Today is not only payday, BUT bonus time too !! 



Also found out instead of getting an hourly raise we're getting a lump sum.  Not so good news.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey, we're in the same "club"!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> "Somebody" still hasn't returned my black, bottleneck GT coozie from FPG . . .


  _OHREALLY_..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _OHREALLY_..........






really . . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> really . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2012)

I hear the rumble of thunder and boomers coming across the lake


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2012)

I gots nobody to play wit . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gots nobody to play wit . . .



You could be SugarPlum's old "friend" from back in her school days


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gots nobody to play wit . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gots nobody to play wit . . .





Sugar Plum said:


>



See what I mean...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> See what I mean...


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gots nobody to play wit . . .



Whatcha wanna play?


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 15, 2012)

Helllloooo Jeff!!! Glad to see you on here....just keep up the healing time!!!! And I gotta tell ya....you gotsta quit them smoke sticks!!!! You gotta be around allllooonnnggg time ya hear!? And when you see who you're quiting them for....it'll all make sense!!!!
(you to Mandy!!!!!) I know nuthin bout your cupppppp.........


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



Thank you mam, may I have some more?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Thank you mam, may I have some more?



oh lawd....


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> oh lawd....



Shouldn't you get off of here and get to cooking and cleaning  like all women should be doing?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

Good thing Jeff had that procedure, he just got a surprise visitor..............   look at him being all seeexxyyy!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Good thing Jeff had that procedure, he just got a surprise visitor..............   look at him being all seeexxyyy!



Ummm..... he seems to be having a wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 15, 2012)

I see a nip


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Ummm..... he seems to be having a wardrobe malfunction.


 with what he's been through, he's entitled!


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gots nobody to play wit . . .



one player nekkid twista?

Or, buy yoself a hoola hoop and you'll neva udder those words again.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Good thing Jeff had that procedure, he just got a surprise visitor..............   look at him being all seeexxyyy!



 Whoa! Someone tell Jeffro his, uh, boobie is hangin' out!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I see a nip


 Goodlord, you too?  sheesh.................





MUUUDDD, you ready????


----------



## Keebs (Mar 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Whoa! Someone tell Jeffro his, uh, boobie is hangin' out!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Whoa! Someone tell Jeffro his, uh, boobie is hangin' out!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Shouldn't you get off of here and get to cooking and cleaning  like all women should be doing?




Oh hush!




















That's exactly what I'm goin' to do now.....


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey Quack!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> fine, I'll find my own fishing holes then........... stomping off slip style!


I got mixed up i thought Blood said that, i got a boat silly


Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy lost her cuuuuuuuup, Mandy lost her cuuuuup. . .





Keebs said:


> Good thing Jeff had that procedure, he just got a surprise visitor..............   look at him being all seeexxyyy!





Keebs said:


> Goodlord, you too?  sheesh.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes lets go


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2012)

les miles said:


> hey quack!






oui???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Good thing Jeff had that procedure, he just got a surprise visitor..............   look at him being all seeexxyyy!



Wow Jeff, You look amazing for what you've been through. 
Chris said you look better than you did Sunday morning. 

Tomi....... I don't bewieve you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2012)

Evening folks!
Jeff, i'm so glad things went well and they were able to fix you up!

I love my job, i really do. BUT, I hate financial/database/review meetings and all the little paper mountain stuff that you have to do with it. They always want to do these stoopid things in the evening!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 15, 2012)

Lost a close friend.  I hate cancer.  Give generously when you can.  40 and leaves behind three young children; 13, 11, 8.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Whoa! Someone tell Jeffro his, uh, boobie is hangin' out!!





nomnomnom...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Lost a close friend.  I hate cancer.  Give generously when you can.  40 and leaves behind three young children; 13, 11, 8.


Yes, it does. It took my father and mother-in-law, and nearly took my mother and wife. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> nomnomnom...


Boy, i swear i can't take you anywhere without your shock collar on.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 15, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Lost a close friend.  I hate cancer.  Give generously when you can.  40 and leaves behind three young children; 13, 11, 8.



I AM A POTTY MOUTH. So, so sorry gbw.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2012)

Man this pollen is killer
Is it any better down there for you south georgia folks?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 15, 2012)

Mandy said she luuuuuuuuuuuved me . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2012)

We weren't busy enough to keep me from being bored today but for some reason, working 6:30 to 5:30 wasn't so bad.  

UPS was good to me. Two new trail cams and a pair of Costas.  

Fishbait is letting my hamburger burn.  

I really like Paul Bettany movies, even the stupid ones.  

The new Trident Kraken AMS iPhone cases are stupid. They have no grip.  

I'm sleepy.  

That is all.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Man this pollen is killer
> Is it any better down there for you south georgia folks?


lawd, no! The pine pollen has been crazy bad for weeks now! My sinuses lock up every night even with zyrtec or allegra onboard. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy said she luuuuuuuuuuuved me . . .



Did you buy her a car?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> We weren't busy enough to keep me from being bored today but for some reason, working 6:30 to 5:30 wasn't so bad.
> 
> UPS was good to me. Two new trail cams and a pair of Costas.
> 
> ...



after you finish gnawing on your burnt burger, tell me which trailcams you bought.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy said she luuuuuuuuuuuved me . . .



I can't help it.
Oh, do I get a car
iloveyouquackiloveyouequackiloveyouquack.

I'd like a little sporty convertible thank you


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> after you finish gnawing on your burnt burger, tell me which trailcams you bought.



Bushnell Trophy Cam that was on sale at Cabelas for $149. Got two of em. 

It was the "Runs for a year on 8 AA batteries" thing that Fishbait was salivating over.  But, in all fairness, we spent a couple of hours with Jeramie at Life Outdoors discussing them and he was very pleased with em for a 5 megapixel camera. 

LINK


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Man this pollen is killer
> Is it any better down there for you south georgia folks?





It don`t really bother me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It don`t really bother me.



I wish i could say the same, Brother. This time of year truly makes me miserable with all the blooming weeds and such.
I'm going fishing anyway.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It don`t really bother me.



Cause you growl at it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I wish i could say the same, Brother. This time of year truly makes me miserable with all the blooming weeds and such.
> I'm going fishing anyway.





turtlebug said:


> Cause you growl at it.





In all fairness though, The Redhead and Klem suffer from it bad. It eats Klem alive.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It don`t really bother me.



Lucky man... it makes the pressure build up in my head like crazy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2012)

4 ultralight rods and reels loaded, tackle box and crappie bullets sorted, electric knife and weighing scale(I'm an optimist) packed. 
Just got a case to do in the morning, gas up and i'm off!


----------



## fishbait (Mar 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> 4 ultralight rods and reels loaded, tackle box and crappie bullets sorted, electric knife and weighing scale(I'm an optimist) packed.
> Just got a case to do in the morning, gas up and i'm off!



What about the rain gear?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> 4 ultralight rods and reels loaded, tackle box and crappie bullets sorted, electric knife and weighing scale(I'm an optimist) packed.
> Just got a case to do in the morning, gas up and i'm off!





fishbait said:


> What about the rain gear?



Wobbert-Woo!  You just ignore Bait and have yourself a good time.  

He's just mad cause you're gonna leave him to switch chokes and be my ammo boy this weekend.    



I'm gonna go play wif Winnie-Pooh this weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2012)

fishbait said:


> What about the rain gear?



Nope, i'm fighting the urge to take it. All weather forecasts make it look like a beautiful weekend.


----------



## Self! (Mar 15, 2012)

```

```



rhbama3 said:


> Nope, i'm fighting the urge to take it. All weather forecasts make it look like a beautiful weekend.




You better not go fishin'....I plan to go to Alabama tomorrow night and I don't want it to rain...we all know your luck


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2012)

Otis said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...



Sorry, ain't stopping now. Just stay out of north Bama and you'll be fine. Might rain friday afternoon, but then its clear.


----------



## Self! (Mar 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, ain't stopping now. Just stay out of north Bama and you'll be fine. Might rain friday afternoon, but then its clear.



That is where I am going. Tanner, about 20 miles west of Huntsville. Robert if'n it goes to raining, there will be a hide getting skint'.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, ain't stopping now. Just stay out of north Bama and you'll be fine. Might rain friday afternoon, but then its clear.





Otis said:


> That is where I am going. Tanner, about 20 miles west of Huntsville. Robert if'n it goes to raining, there will be a hide getting skint'.



Which part of "stay out of north Bama" did you not understand? There's lots of pretty colors on the radar up there. 
I'll be 20 miles north of Montgomery on Lake Jordan.


----------



## Self! (Mar 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Which part of "stay out of north Bama" did you not understand? There's lots of pretty colors on the radar up there.
> I'll be 20 miles north of Montgomery on Lake Jordan.



Thats closer to LA than UA in my opinion.  Long as you stay south of I20 we will be ok.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2012)

Otis said:


> Thats closer to LA than UA in my opinion.  Long as you stay south of I20 we will be ok.



Not a problem. Albany to I-85 south, exit 26 to Tallassee and then 14 miles to the lake. Throw cans out the winder in Auburn. I like to help the local economy.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Not a problem. Albany to I-85 south, exit 26 to Tallassee and then 14 miles to the lake. Throw cans out the winder in Auburn. I like to help the local economy.



You wouldn't be taking any Spike 80DF on your trip thru Auburn would ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey Y'all....I tried a big ol multi quote, doesn't work on this little bitty bandwidth network, sorry, this is about the best I can muster. 

may not be here long, not feeling great now, may have overdone it today....just moving around-up and down too much I reckon...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You wouldn't be taking any Spike 80DF on your trip thru Auburn would ya?



Naw, when foobaw season is over, i don't pay them no mind, except for that Aubie deputy that likes to hide under the overpass.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Y'all....I tried a big ol multi quote, doesn't work on this little bitty bandwidth network, sorry, this is about the best I can muster.
> 
> may not be here long, not feeling great now, may have overdone it today....just moving around-up and down too much I reckon...



you need to rest Jeff. When you gonna go home?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Y'all....I tried a big ol multi quote, doesn't work on this little bitty bandwidth network, sorry, this is about the best I can muster.
> 
> may not be here long, not feeling great now, may have overdone it today....just moving around-up and down too much I reckon...



Guess you didn't listen to me
I SAID REST NOW..... hours ago. 
Pwease...........


----------



## Hankus (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


>



Good looking hat.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Y'all....I tried a big ol multi quote, doesn't work on this little bitty bandwidth network, sorry, this is about the best I can muster.
> 
> may not be here long, not feeling great now, may have overdone it today....just moving around-up and down too much I reckon...



Hey man  Be careful bout that over doin it next time, but I bet I ain gotta tell ya that now


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


>



Yeah..... nice fffffff   fat hat


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 15, 2012)

Good job Hankus. 

Here's a fish that one of the sports forum guys caught today on Lanier. A nice b-day present to himself.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 15, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good looking hat.



Thanks 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yeah..... nice fffffff   fat hat



You callin me fat 



Les Miles said:


> Good job Hankus.
> 
> Here's a fish that one of the sports forum guys caught today on Lanier. A nice b-day present to himself.



Was a pretty day to be out there for sure


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Good job Hankus.
> 
> Here's a fish that one of the sports forum guys caught today on Lanier. A nice b-day present to himself.



I hope he made fried nuggets out of that sorry thang. I hate a spotted bass.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2012)

Iz callin your fish fat


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice fish, Hankus!
Did you notice somebody left a hat in the mud next to your bass?


----------



## Hankus (Mar 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Iz callin your fish fat



Its cool...............cause you'd been right either way


----------



## Hankus (Mar 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nice fish, Hankus!
> Did you notice somebody left a hat in the mud next to your bass?



Well it was that or the infamous Jim Thompson style foot shot  It got a lil slime on it too, so I'll smell fish all day tomorow 

Sides you know I cain help it bout the dawgs


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> you need to rest Jeff. When you gonna go home?



10-4 Rob, I'm not sure, maybe Saturday, but I still have a drain tube in my chest



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Guess you didn't listen to me
> I SAID REST NOW..... hours ago.
> Pwease...........



Sorry, no I didn't....I definitely need some rest tonight. None last night, just PAIN.



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good looking hat.



  



Hankus said:


> Hey man  Be careful bout that over doin it next time, but I bet I ain gotta tell ya that now



I'm listenin now 


Aight folks, I'm gonna cut this thing off for tonight....I think we got the pain under control, now I can get some rest


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2012)

Night, Jeff!
I'm outta here too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hope you rest well tonight Jeff. I went through this with both of my parents. I know how painful it is. Rest my sweetcan'tkeepagoodmandown.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 15, 2012)

night fellers


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


>


Dang, so thats what a fish looks like ... i almost forgot


Jeff C. said:


> 10-4 Rob, I'm not sure, maybe Saturday, but I still have a drain tube in my chest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take care Jeff. rest up and take it easy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hope you rest well tonight Jeff. I went through this with both of my parents. I know how painful it is. Rest my sweetcan'tkeepagoodmandown.






Thanks Mandy  I will listen to you this time!!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Dang, so thats what a fish looks like ... i almost forgot



Know what ya mean. That was only my second bass of the year. Caught 2 today bringin my 012 total to 3............man I'm slackin 



Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Mandy  I will listen to you this time!!!



You'd think by now he'd know wimmens is always right an to adhere to their advice:bounce


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Dang, so thats what a fish looks like ... i almost forgot
> 
> 
> Take care Jeff. rest up and take it easy.



Will do slipster, Thanks buddy!!! BTW...this thing is slooowww

Good night....


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Good thing Jeff had that procedure, he just got a surprise visitor..............   look at him being all seeexxyyy!


Jeff was pleasantly surprised!  


gobbleinwoods said:


> Lost a close friend.  I hate cancer.  Give generously when you can.  40 and leaves behind three young children; 13, 11, 8.


  Co-worker just lost his son yesterday...37 yrs old.  


Jeff C. said:


> Hey Y'all....I tried a big ol multi quote, doesn't work on this little bitty bandwidth network, sorry, this is about the best I can muster.
> 
> may not be here long, not feeling great now, may have overdone it today....just moving around-up and down too much I reckon...





Jeff C. said:


> 10-4 Rob, I'm not sure, maybe Saturday, but I still have a drain tube in my chest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to see you tonight Bro!    Hope you get some good rest tonight now that they have the pain management part straightened out!


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Know what ya mean. That was only my second bass of the year. Caught 2 today bringin my 012 total to 3............man I'm slackin
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think by now he'd know wimmens is always right an to adhere to their advice:bounce


I've caught one bass so far this year, to small to keep. Seems the crappie and blue gill are doing a little better right now. Just cant get down to the hole as often as i want...


Jeff C. said:


> Will do slipster, Thanks buddy!!! BTW...this thing is slooowww
> 
> Good night....



G'night, check in again with us tomorrow if you can.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 15, 2012)

Evenin' y'all. Supposed to be studyin', but I'll do it tomorrow.... Guess I'll go watch a movie and then hit the sack.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 16, 2012)

Visited Jeff and spent about an hour and a half!    My son Andrew visited as well!   Jeff is getting stronger and more able to get up and get around.   He's bruised up but looking great all things considered!    Hats off to Mis Teri for hanging thru the 1st night after surgery.    He's got an appetite and a very attentive nursing staff!   I won't name any names but her initials are Rachel!   He did however swing to the other side and had his whole body shaved completely hair free.       Now I know your thinking they may have shaved a spot here and a spot there, but they laid the razor on him and went head to toe!~   Anything on top was loppped off.  My condolences Teri!        I couldn't bring myself to see if they shaved the backside as well!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 16, 2012)

Too many thoughts, not enough sleep.   If watering eyes don't get the sand out of the eyes maybe this will


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 16, 2012)

HAPPY FRIDAY to everyone.

Gobblin, I would be glad to drink a few pots if I knew that it would stop the sneezing, sniffling, and these watery itchy eyes.  I have already sneezed about 20 times and I constantly have to rub my eyes just to see to read the screen again.

And a serious note to my friend Jeff.  Get your rest, get your rest, and get your rest.  Let your body heal up before getting too rambunctious.  I was forced to become an expert on these heart related scenarios and it surely was not by choice BUT as the late great Minnie Pearl said, " I am just so happy to be here".  Well Jeff, we are ALL so happy for you to be here.  

I have got to get to work early again this morning to make sure that my customers are satisfied before any rain might be heading this way.  Will check back in later.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 16, 2012)

Ol Jeff is gonna have a powerful itch when all that hair starts growin back 



HSIF


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## kracker (Mar 16, 2012)

Good morning everybody!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 16, 2012)

Morning folks.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

_*TGIF!!!
*__* Goooooood Mornin, Waders!!!!!!!!*_​


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ol Jeff is gonna have a powerful itch when all that hair starts growin back
> 
> 
> 
> HSIF



 He sure is!



Keebs said:


> _*TGIF!!!
> *__* Goooooood Mornin, Waders!!!!!!!!*_​



 Gotta get Hayley all packed up. She's headed to the Zoo for an overnight thing with her GS troop. Wish I could have gone with her, but Rex requires mommy at home


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> He sure is!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta get Hayley all packed up. She's headed to the Zoo for an overnight thing with her GS troop. Wish I could have gone with her, but Rex requires mommy at home


 She'll have a Blast!!  Yeah, I don't think Rob could handle that duty!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> She'll have a Blast!!  Yeah, I don't think Rob could handle that duty!



 Nope. That youngin' is so spoiled, he never wants a bottle with the good stuff in it.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nope. That youngin' is so spoiled, he never wants a bottle with the good stuff in it.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



It's not such a bad thing....unless I need to run baby free errands


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2012)

mernin all you happy campers in GONville..... I sure hope everyone made it through them naaayysty storms last night... i was at paulding high school when it came through and sure was crackin and popin all around.. oh yeah........TGIF


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nope. That youngin' is so spoiled, he never wants a bottle with the good stuff in it.



No comment.... I don't want to get banded today


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin all you happy campers in GONville..... I sure hope everyone made it through them naaayysty storms last night... i was at paulding high school when it came through and sure was crackin and popin all around.. oh yeah........TGIF



Mornin. Don't think we got any here. It was fairly quiet. I think we're supposed to get it later today.



Les Miles said:


> No comment.... I don't want to get banded today



That's a wise choice.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> That's a wise choice.



I prefer spankings over whippings. Just saying...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 16, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I prefer spankings over whippings. Just saying...



Changed your mind on the bannin'?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Changed your mind on the bannin'?



No, I was just stating my punishment preference. 

BTW - where is everyone this morning?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 16, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> No, I was just stating my punishment preference.
> 
> BTW - where is everyone this morning?



I don't know. Workin'? I'm about to head out for a bit too.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I don't know. Workin'? I'm about to head out for a bit too.



Headed out to meet your "friend"?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin. Don't think we got any here. It was fairly quiet. I think we're supposed to get it later today.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a wise choice.



dont forget to unplug the TV.....you dont want sparky sparky going on.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> It's not such a bad thing....unless I need to run baby free errands





blood on the ground said:


> mernin all you happy campers in GONville..... I sure hope everyone made it through them naaayysty storms last night... i was at paulding high school when it came through and sure was crackin and popin all around.. oh yeah........TGIF


NUTTIN down this way, but I'll take it if we can get it, still dry down here........


Les Miles said:


> No comment.... I don't want to get banded today


 skeered, huh?


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 16, 2012)

Hate to just drop in and run off, but I need a favor from yall.  Na just got let go from his job  If yall could send some positive thoughts and prayers his way, he sure could use em. I hope the temp agency has another job for him available.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hate to just drop in and run off, but I need a favor from yall.  Na just got let go from his job  If yall could send some positive thoughts and prayers his way, he sure could use em. I hope the temp agency has another job for him available.


  's going up for ya'll, sista!

Just got a text from LilD, today is competition day, and they only have one team to go up against, if they win, they'll travel to Vegas to compete.......... she asked me to ask ya'll  to send up a prayer for her & the team...


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hate to just drop in and run off, but I need a favor from yall.  Na just got let go from his job  If yall could send some positive thoughts and prayers his way, he sure could use em. I hope the temp agency has another job for him available.


     U got em!


Keebs said:


> 's going up for ya'll, sista!
> 
> Just got a text from LilD, today is competition day, and they only have one team to go up against, if they win, they'll travel to Vegas to compete.......... she asked me to ask ya'll  to send up a prayer for her & the team...


    U got em too!


TGIF!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok, LilD said they just completed competition but won't know until tomorrow if they won or not! 
BUT, her teacher said he thought they did GREAT!
I want my young'un to have a chance to go to Vegas!

 Correction........... St.Louis, not Vegas!.............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

sheesh, LilD, all ya had to do was correct me, you didn't have to text me!
got a pic of your hawt competitors?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 16, 2012)

Not vegas kansas city missouri!!! Which is nationals!!!! State which is here in atlanta, we did pretty good but the team that we are up against the ONLY team looks scary so I'm sitting here second guessing everything I did


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 16, 2012)

Nooo but I sure wish I could get one lol they look goooooooddddd


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> Not vegas kansas city missouri!!! Which is nationals!!!! State which is here in atlanta, we did pretty good but the team that we are up against the ONLY team looks scary so I'm sitting here second guessing everything I did


Well, do like I've taught ya............ 


lilD1188 said:


> Nooo but I sure wish I could get one lol they look goooooooddddd


where's ya'll's zoom camera?


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 16, 2012)

Afternoon everybody!   Beautiful day out...shame I have to be here inside at work.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everybody!   Beautiful day out...shame I have to be here inside at work.


 Me too!  I wanna go fishin!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ummm picture incoming its not a good one but its the best I could do on my phone & we aint pulling out them big cameras


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 16, 2012)

Dang what a day. Working on a car all morning. Whew...I'm ready for  already


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> Ummm picture incoming its not a good one but its the best I could do on my phone & we aint pulling out them big cameras


eh............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang what a day. Working on a car all morning. Whew...I'm ready for  already


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 16, 2012)

Don't "eh" me if the dang fireman weren't high school students I'd take pictures of them!!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> Don't "eh" me if the dang fireman weren't high school students I'd take pictures of them!!!! Lol!!!!


 eh............ eh ............... eh ................ eh ..............


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ohhhh hursh!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 16, 2012)

What are these pics U speak of?   Some of your team mates perhaps?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 16, 2012)

Noo pictures of the hot guys that are on the team competing against me & my team


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2012)

whats up you bunch of thirsty creek wadin idjits


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whats up you bunch of thirsty creek wadin idjits


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 16, 2012)

Just checking in before i take off! The weather is still looking good for my fishing trip, but Otis will probably be dodging storms up there in North bama. Sorry, Bro!
 Ya'll have a great weekend and i'll see you Sunday night!
Bubba out...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2012)

Good luck Pookie !!!  




HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYY erybody !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


X10 sista....its grill 30 .. and then tons o baseball on the east side of the state this wknd


rhbama3 said:


> Just checking in before i take off! The weather is still looking good for my fishing trip, but Otis will probably be dodging storms up there in North bama. Sorry, Bro!
> Ya'll have a great weekend and i'll see you Sunday night!
> Bubba out...



be safe and make sure you have your lyfe jacket....


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey ya'll.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good luck Pookie !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wazuuuuup quack...hows life in the big city of sandersville


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey ya'll.



what up MUD........you hangin like a hair in a buiscut hoss???


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what up MUD........you hangin like a hair in a buiscut hoss???



Was busy this morning, ready for  a nap now.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just checking in before i take off! The weather is still looking good for my fishing trip, but Otis will probably be dodging storms up there in North bama. Sorry, Bro!
> Ya'll have a great weekend and i'll see you Sunday night!
> Bubba out...


 Good Luck & have fun, Wobertwoooooo!!!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Good luck Pookie !!!
> HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYY erybody !!!


 well hey there, Bign!


blood on the ground said:


> X10 sista....its grill 30 .. and then tons o baseball on the east side of the state this wknd
> 
> 
> be safe and make sure you have your lyfe jacket....


 how far east?


mudracing101 said:


> Hey ya'll.


 where the sam hill you been?


mudracing101 said:


> Was busy this morning, ready for  a nap now.


 likely story.............


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 16, 2012)

Howdy y'all! Just a quick check in. Got to leave here in a few to take Hayley to the meetin' place for her trip to Atlanta. 

Hope lilD's team wins!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Was busy this morning, ready for  a nap now.



ahhh sleeps overrated.....push through and sleep when ya pass out tonight..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all! Just a quick check in. Got to leave here in a few to take Hayley to the meetin' place for her trip to Atlanta.
> 
> Hope lilD's team wins!


 I sure hope so too!  Tell Hayley I said "No messin with the monkeys after dark!"


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Good Luck & have fun, Wobertwoooooo!!!!!!!!
> 
> well hey there, Bign!
> 
> ...



walton co.. loganville... that aint east to everyone but since i aint but a hop, skip and a jump from amabama its east to me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> wazuuuuup quack...hows life in the big city of sandersville




Uhm, quiet ?? 





Keebs said:


> Good Luck & have fun, Wobertwoooooo!!!!!!!!
> 
> well hey there, Bign!
> 
> ...




Hiya LilN !!! 






Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all! Just a quick check in. Got to leave here in a few to take Hayley to the meetin' place for her trip to Atlanta.
> 
> Hope lilD's team wins!





X's2 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> walton co.. loganville... that aint east to everyone but since i aint but a hop, skip and a jump from amabama its east to me


 that's still NawthGawja!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Uhm, quiet ??
> Hiya LilN !!!
> X's2 !!!!!!!!!


 whatchudoin?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that's still NawthGawja!
> 
> whatchudoin?



not to me  are you out that way


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I sure hope so too!  Tell Hayley I said "No messin with the monkeys after dark!"



I told her, she's laughin'. Said you're silly.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I told her, she's laughin'. Said you're silly.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok, I'll be back later. Be good y'all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that's still NawthGawja!
> 
> whatchudoin?





Contemplating . . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ok, I'll be back later. Be good y'all!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Contemplating . . .


 why bother, you're going to anyway......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> why bother, you're going to anyway......






mebbe . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Good Luck & have fun, Wobertwoooooo!!!!!!!!
> 
> well hey there, Bign!
> 
> ...


 Workin ....



Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all! Just a quick check in. Got to leave here in a few to take Hayley to the meetin' place for her trip to Atlanta.
> 
> Hope lilD's team wins!


Hey Sugar, Bye Sugar



blood on the ground said:


> ahhh sleeps overrated.....push through and sleep when ya pass out tonight..


Company comin in after work, if i can sneak in a nap now, i'll pass out even later



hdm03 said:


>





Sugar Plum said:


> I told her, she's laughin'. Said you're silly.


She is silly


Hooked On Quack said:


> Contemplating . . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> mebbe . . .


ain't no "maybe" to it............ 


mudracing101 said:


> Workin ....
> Hey Sugar, Bye Sugar Company comin in after work, if i can sneak in a nap now, i'll pass out even later She is silly


 you really need to work on your runonsentences..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ain't no "maybe" to it............
> 
> you really need to work on your runonsentences..........



really??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> really??


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 16, 2012)

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 16, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Is it 5 o'clock yet?



no


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Workin ....
> 
> Hey Sugar, Bye Sugar
> 
> ...


sleep away brotha


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


 I KNEW IT!


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2012)

Poor ol Koda ... he looks like a raccoon with his eyes all black from them draining, lickin his paws and sneezeing.

Benadryl is his friend right now.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

slip said:


> Poor ol Koda ... he looks like a raccoon with his eyes all black from them draining, lickin his paws and sneezeing.
> 
> Benadryl is his friend right now.


 aaawww, poor thing....... make sure he drinks a lot of water taking that!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I KNEW IT!







Whaaaaaaaaa???


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaa???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2012)

Okay, gotta run to town, and deposit these HUGE bonus checks into da bank . . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, gotta run to town, and deposit these HUGE _*bonus checks*_ into da bank . . .


what is this that you speak of????



 gggrrrr, YOUR lack of planning does NOT constitute an emergency on MY part! Lawd, I LOVE dealing with the public!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2012)

That's it, I'm outta here............... if anyone see's Mud, tell'em I've done Left Da Building.......... really............... 

Ya'll have a Great Weekend!!!!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> That's it, I'm outta here............... if anyone see's Mud, tell'em I've done Left Da Building.......... really...............
> 
> Ya'll have a Great Weekend!!!!!!!!



U 2!


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2012)

Note to self:
When fishing in the rain, close the tackle box.








20 minutes and i just got that sucker cleaned out and dried off.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 16, 2012)

Is it that hard for "Tru-Glo sights to fit a FRANCHI 720" to compute from ear, to brain, to hand?  

Got my choke, made them double check that it would fit a FRANCHI 720. Yep. We're good there.

Picked up two boxes of Remington 3" 20g turkey loads. Nuff said.

Anything else you need ma'am? 

Yep, I need Tru-Glo sights to fit my FRANCHI 720. The last set someone sold me said they were universal and they're not, they don't fit at all.

Dude browses his selection for a few moments, pulls a package off the wall and says "This will fit. They have the extra silicone sleeve to adjust to the thinner vented rail." 

Okay, that'll be it then. 

He walks my stuff to the register, rings it up, I trusted him. I swiped $101.08 and thanked him and walked out the door.

I'm home. 

Tru-Glo sights DO NOT FIT, even with the silicone sleeve, they're too big. 

I do a double take at the package. The little box next to Mossberg/Winchester is checked, NOT the little box next to Benelli/Beretta.    

I count to 10, I dial the number, I explain the situation. I get "Yes ma'am, I remember you, it didn't fit?"

"Ma'am, we open at 9, if you'll bring your gun in to us, we'll see if we have anything to fit it".

I didn't even sigh, I just let out

"DOYOUHAVEASETTHATISMARKEDFORBENELLI/BERETTAORNOT?"

"Yes ma'am, I'll set it aside and we'll install them for you in the morning".



Thank you, see you then. 




I mean SERIOUSLY? Did I say Winchester/Mossberg?  

I'm just gonna turkey hunt with my bow.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Is it that hard for "Tru-Glo sights to fit a FRANCHI 720" to compute from ear, to brain, to hand?
> 
> Got my choke, made them double check that it would fit a FRANCHI 720. Yep. We're good there.
> 
> ...





Your luck really ain`t the best in the world, is it?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Your luck really ain`t the best in the world, is it?



You sayin I'm a blood relative of Robert or sumpin? 




Apparently not when it comes to guns. 

When it comes to my bows, I don't have to ask, I just buy or order what I know I need and it fits or I make it fit.  

I got a shotgun and a rifle. I don't need nothing else. I ain't buying no more, they need too many doo-dads and in too many different sizes.  Why do I need flashy-lighty-glow-in-the-dark-sights anyway? I can't just use the plain old bead that's on it?  

Gimme a two sticks, a string and a broadhead.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2012)

Okay friends and neighbors, just got off the phone with Jeff, he's doing Okay, kinda/sorta, he's still got the drainage tube in his chest, hurting, but he's gonna be okay.



We lubya brotha !!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay friends and neighbors, just got off the phone with Jeff, he's doing Okay, kinda/sorta, he's still got the drainage tube in his chest, hurting, but he's gonna be okay.
> 
> 
> 
> We lubya brotha !!!!




Thanks for the update, kept trying to get on here all day to check.  


Good to hear.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Your luck really ain`t the best in the world, is it?



Hmmmm, just got to thinkin about this comment a little more.....

I ain't the one that flooded my tackle box today, nor have I ever used a power washer to shred ants AND flesh from my feet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 16, 2012)

Gotta run/stagger, cookin deer sketti for da wife . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2012)

Okay I no I have never said it before ....but I would rather be fishing ..

Who is ready for FALL??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay friends and neighbors, just got off the phone with Jeff, he's doing Okay, kinda/sorta, he's still got the drainage tube in his chest, hurting, but he's gonna be okay.
> 
> 
> 
> We lubya brotha !!!!



Thank ya buddy!!! You summed it up just fine. 

Nothin much to add except a big hello to all of you fine folks  

I just slept like a baby today


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You sayin I'm a blood relative of Robert or sumpin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think you could, but they are obviously a little harder in dim light (Early morning/before dark)


turtlebug said:


> Hmmmm, just got to thinkin about this comment a little more.....
> 
> I ain't the one that flooded my tackle box today, nor have I ever used a power washer to shred ants AND flesh from my feet.


Hey now ....

And to top it off, i went back out and lost one lure, almost lost another (one of dads) and didnt get even a bite, mean while dad caught two bass. Oh, and the lightning chased us out. How ... can murphy be at two places at the same time?


Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya buddy!!! You summed it up just fine.
> 
> Nothin much to add except a big hello to all of you fine folks
> 
> I just slept like a baby today




Glad your restin up Jeff. I hope the pain goes away for ya soon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hmmmm, just got to thinkin about this comment a little more.....
> 
> I ain't the one that flooded my tackle box today, nor have I ever used a power washer to shred ants AND flesh from my feet.



Robert is rubbin` off on you.   



Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya buddy!!! You summed it up just fine.
> 
> Nothin much to add except a big hello to all of you fine folks
> 
> I just slept like a baby today



Hope you are on the road to recovery, Jeff.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 16, 2012)

Is Summer over yet?


This just ain't right. I want a do over for Winter!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I just slept like a baby today



You drooled on the pillow and wet the bed?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya buddy!!! You summed it up just fine.
> 
> Nothin much to add except a big hello to all of you fine folks
> 
> I just slept like a baby today



Hey Jeffro,
Hope you get outa there real soon. Lookin forward to our next get together.  You rest up and get well.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hmmmm, just got to thinkin about this comment a little more.....
> 
> I ain't the one that flooded my tackle box today, nor have I ever used a power washer to shred ants AND flesh from my feet.



You gots the woobert syndrome.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 16, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Is Summer over yet?
> 
> 
> This just ain't right. I want a do over for Winter!



I have to agree with ya. 

In my effort to conserve gasoline, I rolled down the windows and turned the car off while waiting to get my daughter from school. 

I broke a sweat in less than two minutes.    


Unless we get some drastic cool snap, I'll be wearing my summer mesh camo on the opening day of turkey season. 

That just ain't right. 





Sterlo58 said:


> You gots the woobert syndrome.




I don't know. I try to do right. Be nice to little old ladies, eat my veggies, get plenty of sleep and even started drinking more water. I just can't catch a break. 

I was in a terrific mood when I left the house this morning. By the time I got to work, I was in one of the foulest moods. I haven't been like that in a while.  When I left work, my mood lightened and I was happy, momentarily, until I got home and realized I had ANOTHER sight that wouldn't fit that was guaranteed to fit.   I've got $60 worth of worthless (to me) Truglo sights sitting here. 

After more research, I found exactly what I needed and the size I need, on ebay for $22 and free shipping.  Could've had it here by now but NO, I was trying to support the brick and mortar stores.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey fellas, can't really do a multi quote on this little network, but thank y'all for the kind words.

Slip, the pain is getting more manageable each day 

Nick, I am on the road to recovery, looks like maybe a couple more days before they let me go. Gotta get rid of the chest tube first  

NOYDB,  I'll give ya the drool, but I've got a bottle close by for the other, they want to see it anyway. 

Hey Sterlo, I heard that!!! Can't wait til the next one


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey Tbug....did you receive any pecans from Wobbert?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey fellas, can't really do a multi quote on this little network, but thank y'all for the kind words.
> 
> Slip, the pain is getting more manageable each day
> 
> ...



Well you're typing and making funnies so that's good. 

Glad you're on the road to recovery. 


I do have to ask a question though and please forgive me for being nosey but, were you feeling bad or rough or like something wasn't quite right, at KeboMudFest? Reason I'm asking is that I was browsing through the pics when Tomi first posted them, before Fishbait even told me what had happend (he read the driveler before me that day) and when I saw a pic of you leaned up against the truck, you just didn't look okay to me. I even said out loud to a coworker "Dang, Jeff looks like he's not feeling too hot".

Not that you were looking like hunchback or nuttin  but just that your face was showing something. 














Now about that chest tube.....  Prayers sent.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Tbug....did you receive any pecans from Wobbert?



Not yet. 

He's fishing... err... attempting to dodge lightning bolts.  

He'll be over here weekend after next so I can take him turkey hunting.    

What'd ya send?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes mam, I was already experiencing the chest pains. Had them  for maybe 3 weeks or so prior to the campout, but not on the same scale. Probably longer than that, but much less noticeable and infrequent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2012)

He should have ya about 3 little vacuum sealed bags of pecans


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well you're typing and making funnies so that's good.
> 
> Glad you're on the road to recovery.
> 
> ...



Me and Jeffro met for the first time at Mudfest and he was jam up and jelly tight.  Realy enjoyed getting to know him and Jaguar.  



turtlebug said:


> Not yet.
> 
> He's fishing... err... attempting to dodge lightning bolts.
> 
> ...



I got's some good pecans in my freezer thanks to Jeffro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 16, 2012)

Think I'm gonna call it a night TBug  Gettin stiff in this position


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'm gonna call it a night TBug  Gettin stiff in this position



Goodnight Bro. Take care


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes mam, I was already experiencing the chest pains. Had them  for maybe 3 weeks or so prior to the campout, but not on the same scale. Probably longer than that, but much less noticeable and infrequent.





And HOW LONG are we going to wait to see the doctor next time we start having pains that shouldn't be there?    


My dad has had three. Two were sudden with no prior warnings or problems but that last one, he knew soemthing was wrong and he waited around until it was almost too late. They almost lost him trying to put a stint in (then again, the doctor screwed up pretty bad too) and he wound up having major complications. 



Don't make me send Keebs up there after you.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> He should have ya about 3 little vacuum sealed bags of pecans



AWESOME!!!    

Snacks for turkey hunting.  

Thanks Jeff.  :



Sterlo58 said:


> Me and Jeffro met for the first time at Mudfest and he was jam up and jelly tight.  Realy enjoyed getting to know him and Jaguar.
> 
> 
> 
> I got's some good pecans in my freezer thanks to Jeffro.




I could tell Jeff and Jag was good people the first time I met him. He's a great dude.  





Jeff C. said:


> Think I'm gonna call it a night TBug  Gettin stiff in this position



Get ya some rest. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 16, 2012)

Get well soon Cajun bro


----------



## Hankus (Mar 16, 2012)

Just me


----------



## Hankus (Mar 16, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 17, 2012)

Good morning drivelers! I wonder if Robert is fishing in the rain yet?


----------



## kracker (Mar 17, 2012)

Morning folks!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok, who's gonna come meet me on the south side of hotlanta & get me to Gainsville to a funeral home tomorrow?!?!  Ya'll KNOW how much I love driving up there!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ok, who's gonna come meet me on the south side of hotlanta & get me to Gainsville to a funeral home tomorrow?!?!  Ya'll KNOW how much I love driving up there!



I ain't too far from Gainesville...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I ain't too far from Gainesville...


989 Riverside Drive.......... and my Mama will be with me........... think you could handle THAT?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2012)

LilD & team WON GOLD!!!!!!!
Kansas City, watch out!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> LilD & team WON GOLD!!!!!!!
> Kansas City, watch out!!!!!!!






WHOOOOOOOOOOT!!! 







Ya think they're gonna need me as a chaperon in KC??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> LilD & team WON GOLD!!!!!!!
> Kansas City, watch out!!!!!!!



I got a text from her earlier with a pic of her medal!! 

Quick pass through. Anyone know if I have to post an ad in the marketplace if I'm looking for someone to hire for a day of yardwork? Or can I just post in the help wanted section?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I got a text from her earlier with a pic of her medal!!
> 
> Quick pass through. Anyone know if I have to post an ad in the marketplace if I'm looking for someone to hire for a day of yardwork? Or can I just post in the help wanted section?





Help wanted section should work.





I'll be yo yardman . . .


----------



## Hankus (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello, I'm Hankus an I'm not a quitter


----------



## Hankus (Mar 17, 2012)

Talked to C an he's home. I wanna thank y'all for the prayers for my brother. He's carryin on so I bleve he'll be doin fine


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hello, I'm Hankus an I'm not a quitter


----------



## Hankus (Mar 17, 2012)

Sup Unk 


Call if ya dare


----------



## joedublin (Mar 17, 2012)

Mudracing...if you're gonna dance around the campfire it's much more fun to do it nekked....jus' don't dance too close to the fire !!!


----------



## slip (Mar 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Talked to C an he's home. I wanna thank y'all for the prayers for my brother. He's carryin on so I bleve he'll be doin fine


Glad to hear it.


joedublin said:


> Mudracing...if you're gonna dance around the campfire it's much more fun to do it nekked....jus' don't dance too close to the fire !!!



And watch for flying sparks/embers


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 17, 2012)

Alright folks. I tried, it didn't work. 

I wanted to support my local shop. After being sold the second set of wrong sights, I went back to let them fix it. Took the barrel in, waited 10 minutes for someone to acknowledge me. I even printed out the Truglo sight chart so as to make sure we had the right one before they opened a package for something that might not fit. 

All they could come up with was a magnetic Hi-Viz front sight. No offer to order the right one or anything but they sure didn't want to give me a refund. I finally got the refund, came home, found what I needed online in Alabama for $22. It'll be here by Wednesday.    

If you're gonna have a small hunting/fishing store with your main specialty being firearms, at least make sure your employees can comprehend and actually can communicate rather than looking like Beavis and Butthead standing there with drool running down their chins. 









On a happy note, congrats to Lil'D for her gold medal. ERD has a few of those SKILLS medals hanging up on the entertainment center, they can really open some doors.   

And I hear our beloved Jeff should be home by now. Hope he gets rested up and can be with us typing away again real soon.   

Last but not least, Wobbert-Woo!  had a very successful outing this morning with 33 crappie caught, kept 19. One striper, two spotted bass and one bream. Weather was great. No updates for this afternoon but I think he was pleased.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hello, I'm Hankus an I'm not a quitter



But I gotta rest my lids



Night y'all 


An providin Trapdaddy swings by tell him if he don call me tomorow I callin him


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Help wanted section should work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok. Bring yo tractor! 



Hankus said:


> Hello, I'm Hankus an I'm not a quitter



 Welcome, Hankus!


Howdy y'all. Just passing through. Been a long day...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ok. Bring yo tractor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Have tractor !!!   Buddy has my trailor for the past 6 months.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have tractor !!!   Buddy has my trailor for the past 6 months.



D'oh! 

Gonna go have a drinksy and then head to bed. Thinkin' about an impromptu trip to SC tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 17, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> D'oh!
> 
> Gonna go have a drinksy and then head to bed. Thinkin' about an impromptu trip to SC tomorrow.





You going to see yo "friend"  . . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 17, 2012)

Evening all.   Reading back I see Bugsy has her sights set on some sites...Jeff is home and resting...Robert is plum full of fish and Sugar Plum is cleaning out the likker cabinet!   Hankus is being good!  And a big congrats to LilD and her CSI SO. GA team.  Good luck in Kansas City!  And I'm gonna sign off and see ya's tomorrow!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2012)

What's Pookie doing up at 2:30 am ????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2012)

Well it is still the weekend.  Don't waste it.


----------



## kracker (Mar 18, 2012)

Morning folks!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 18, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning folks!



Good morning!!!


----------



## kracker (Mar 18, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning!!!



Awfully quiet, wonder if we had too much green beer drank yesterday?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 18, 2012)

Morning gang.  Enjoying a good cup of coffee and catching up on some motorcycle flat track racing from Daytona.


----------



## kracker (Mar 18, 2012)

Morning RM!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 18, 2012)

None of it was green, but be assured there was plenty


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## kracker (Mar 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> None of it was green, but be assured there was plenty



I've had to stay with my parents pretty much since last Aug. because of a badly broken ankle . I love 'em to death, but they're the type if you so much as watch a beer commercial, you need an intervention.

I swear I could jump in a vat of beer and drink my way out.
I'm absolutely perished over here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2012)

Just checkin in wiff y'all....finally slept in my own bed last night  Still have a little tightness and pain in the chest area, if I get too spunky  I can feel that heart a thumpin now  So far so good, on NOT SMOKING~!!! Got a lot more energy it seems. OK, can't sit here long, got to keep moving it seems.

I really want to thank all of you for your text, calls, pm's, prayers, thoughts and concerns, well wishes, etc. It meant a lot to me and my Family    

I'll check back later!!! Got stuff to do....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You going to see yo "friend"  . . . .



 Nah...he's in MS for the next 3 months and then over to Afghanistan til next May. Kinda thinkin' I shoulda let him swing by to say hi to everyone now that he's going back over to that gigantic sand hole.



Jeff C. said:


> Just checkin in wiff y'all....finally slept in my own bed last night  Still have a little tightness and pain in the chest area, if I get too spunky  I can feel that heart a thumpin now  So far so good, on NOT SMOKING~!!! Got a lot more energy it seems. OK, can't sit here long, got to keep moving it seems.
> 
> I really want to thank all of you for your text, calls, pm's, prayers, thoughts and concerns, well wishes, etc. It meant a lot to me and my Family
> 
> I'll check back later!!! Got stuff to do....



 Glad you're at home, Jeff!!


----------



## kracker (Mar 18, 2012)

Good to see you back Jeff, it takes a while to get over heart surgery, don't try to over do it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just checkin in wiff y'all....finally slept in my own bed last night  Still have a little tightness and pain in the chest area, if I get too spunky  I can feel that heart a thumpin now  So far so good, on NOT SMOKING~!!! Got a lot more energy it seems. OK, can't sit here long, got to keep moving it seems.
> 
> I really want to thank all of you for your text, calls, pm's, prayers, thoughts and concerns, well wishes, etc. It meant a lot to me and my Family
> 
> I'll check back later!!! Got stuff to do....



Glad to here you are home and resting well. You take it easy now. Don't try to do too much too soon.
I just couldn't let you be alone in the surgery department. Had surgery Friday on my ear. Thought it was gonna be a simple 15 min. thing. Turned into to an hour and a half thing.  Thought about you the whole time. My simple little ear and your complex  HEART.  Made me get better real quick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nah...he's in MS for the next 3 months and then over to Afghanistan til next May. Kinda thinkin' I shoulda let him swing by to say hi to everyone now that he's going back over to that gigantic sand hole.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're at home, Jeff!!




Hey Shuga Plum....meeee tooo!!! 



kracker said:


> Good to see you back Jeff, it takes a while to get over heart surgery, don't try to over do it.



Mann....I did exactly that kracker, I felt so energized, but after about 2-3 hrs it hit me like a ton of bricks with the thought, "I think I over did it a little". I'm ok, but I need to take it easy.  Thanks for the Good advice 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad to here you are home and resting well. You take it easy now. Don't try to do too much too soon.
> I just couldn't let you be alone in the surgery department. Had surgery Friday on my ear. Thought it was gonna be a simple 15 min. thing. Turned into to an hour and a half thing.  Thought about you the whole time. My simple little ear and your complex  HEART.  Made me get better real quick.



Mandy, thank you so much, hope everything went well with your ear surgery!! I seem to recall reading something about it while I was in the hospital, but I was sooo loaded I couldn't make heads or tails of who, what, when, where, and why 

I'm gonna have to go into supervisor mode for a week or so...

MizT, Jag, and my daughter Caitlin, surprised me today by getting out and picking up sticks and mowing the lawn


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's Pookie doing up at 2:30 am ????



Pookie had given up fishing for the night and tried to log in on his sisters puter. Only she lives out in the sticks and is on dial-up slower than crackerDave's!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 18, 2012)

Fishing in Alabama- A Tale of Big Fish and Bankruptcy
written in epic drivel style

 It was a cold, dark, and.....sorry. Wrong story.
Anyway, after work Friday, i drove home and threw the pile of the fishing stuff and clothes into the truck. After a quick verbal altercation with Bubbette, i was on the road with visions of huge crappie just sitting there waiting on my jig. About halfway thru Ft. Benning, the "maintenance required" light came on the dashboard. Pretty sure its just time for an oil change. Once i hit the interstate, the Alabama 500 was underway! Boogity, Boogity to the Tallassee exit where the nightmare of 38 miles of 2 lane road. As usual, the old guy doing 45mph( in a 55 zone) got ahead of me. So, we had a convoy all the way to Wetumpka. Happily, he turned right at the light. Unhappily, as i sat there looking at a redlight, a 70's model truck pulling a 70's model pontoon boat turned in front of me. So, another 11 miles to the lake at 40mph, in a 55mph zone. Thats okay, i'm going fishing and nothing is gonna bring me down! This is where things began to go horribly wrong......

  By the time Brother in law and nephew got ready to go fishing it was a good two hours past dark. So he didn't realize the extension cord was still plugged into the onboard battery charger when we pulled out. It made it the stated 50 feet down the driveway before seperating at the plug. We get to the boat landing and then realize that we forgot life jackets( and a jacket for nephew), so we drive the 4 miles back and get them( We notice extension cord laying in driveway). Get back to the boat landing and the gate is locked. Curtis hands me the key to the gate and i can't get it to work. He can't either. We decide the owner has changed the key already for the members. It's the time of the year to renew membership in the private park/boat landing so that was a bummer. Back the boat and truck up 125 yards uphill in pitchblack dark from the gate to the road. Go to a buddy's landing but the water is too shallow( plus new no trespassing signs). Give up and head to Bonners point public landing. We turn in and get almost to landing when Curtis sudden;y realizes that he thinks he gave me wrong key to the park gate. With water in sight, we turn around and go back to the first place we started( It's now 10:50pm and we still ain't fishing). Key works to the gate, so we head to the ramp after locking the gate. Streetlight over dock is out, so unload boat in pitchblack dark. Can't get running lights to stay on. Bad switch, but they finally work. 

 WE ARE FINALLY FISHING!!! Go to the first docklight and a nice fish nails my jig first cast. All 3 of us catch a fish quickly.
It was a good night and the fish were hungry. We had good luck everywhere we went. Curtis caught a nice hybrid, and i caught a huge spotted bass in between throwing legal crappie in the livewell and undersized back in the lake. After catching 2 fish, nephew wants to go home. Tough, we fishing. So he sprawls out and goes to sleep in the bottom of the boat. We head to another light and the 60 Yamaha starts skipping. Uh oh...... its running but full throttle is gone for the night.
  We tried to sneak up to the "double light" dock. Its a favorite spot but the owner is a jerk. We cut the motor and used the trolling motor to sneak up to the pier, but as usual, up the hill i see the guy get up off the couch in the cabin and walk over to the wall and turn off the pier lights. Sometimes we win, sometimes we don't.
 The Dams turned off about 1am, and when the current stopped, the fish quit biting. So, home we went.

 After getting up after a long nap from 330am to 10, we get to work on the lawnmower, chainsaw, boat charger, and boat motor. Multiple trips to town to pick up parts for the lawnmower they are giving me cause mine don't work. 
By the time we finish, I'm a whole lot poorer, and i spent more at BPS than i planned as usual on fly tying supplies.
  A fun filled, wallet breaking day is followed by a night of fishing that was the opposite of friday night. Bites were tough to come by, and we threw a lot of tater chips back. A light wind, cloudy, and the final straw was you could feel the barometric pressure change. That sent the fish to the bottom with jaws locked. We quit early.

Got up early, cleaned fish, loaded up cooler and lawnmower( never could get chainsaw cranked), and a 3 hour drive home.
Final Tally:
30 crappie
3 spotted bass- 4lb 8 oz, 3lb 15 oz, and 3lb. 5oz
2 bream
1 Hybrid- 6lb 6oz.

The end?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey Robert, believe it or not, sounds like a total success story compared to some of your others   Good Job!!! All of that catch will eat good....


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Fishing in Alabama- A Tale of Big Fish and Bankruptcy
> written in epic drivel style
> 
> It was a cold, dark, and.....sorry. Wrong story.
> ...





I was happy to get those reports and pictures, made me proud for ya.  

One more weekend and then you're MINE!    


I just tried some awesome new Raspberry Chipolte BBQ sauce. Gonna have to cook you some ribs or something to try it on while you're here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Fishing in Alabama- A Tale of Big Fish and Bankruptcy
> written in epic drivel style
> 
> It was a cold, dark, and.....sorry. Wrong story.
> ...



Nice. VERY NICE.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 18, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I was happy to get those reports and pictures, made me proud for ya.
> 
> One more weekend and then you're MINE!
> 
> ...




Just gotta survive this call week and then its time to chase giant chickens!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just gotta survive this call week and then its time to chase giant chickens wif my Bugsy-Boo!



Fixed it for ya.    


Sight will be here, I'll set it all up next weekend. Abbey was working on a drama club set from 10am til 7pm yesterday, poor kid was worn slap out so I just let her vege today.

She's got practices and performances after school on Monday, Tuesday, Thursday AND Friday. She'll be so tired next weekend that I'll have all the time in the world to pattern that Franchi.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just checkin in wiff y'all....finally slept in my own bed last night  Still have a little tightness and pain in the chest area, if I get too spunky  I can feel that heart a thumpin now  So far so good, on NOT SMOKING~!!! Got a lot more energy it seems. OK, can't sit here long, got to keep moving it seems.
> 
> I really want to thank all of you for your text, calls, pm's, prayers, thoughts and concerns, well wishes, etc. It meant a lot to me and my Family
> 
> I'll check back later!!! Got stuff to do....



Alright bro, I am so glad you are home. I will tell ya tho, I have never seen a man pack so much stuff  for one weekend. You need to learn to be more of a relaxed minimalist.
Jeffro packs more stuff for a weekend campout than I pack for a month in the wilderness. 
Seriously bro I am glad you are home and on the mend. Next time i help you set up camp I expect a much lighter load.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh lawd.....I am almost positive I'd rather eat a kaolin rock than drink this nasty cherry/minty kaopectate.....yuck.

Neil- I hope all goes well on your first day of work tomorrow!!

I spent the afternoon patterning the 20 gauge. Good grief, I always forget how bad it kicks.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd.....I am almost positive I'd rather eat a kaolin rock than drink this nasty cherry/minty kaopectate.....yuck.
> 
> Neil- I hope all goes well on your first day of work tomorrow!!
> 
> I spent the afternoon patterning the 20 gauge. Good grief, I always forget how bad it kicks.



Thanks Cort. I am just so glad that my first weekend off is opening weekend of turkey season.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just gotta survive this call week and then its time to chase giant chickens!



I am soooooo ready Robert.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 18, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Thanks Cort. I am just so glad that my first weekend off is opening weekend of turkey season.



That's pretty slick! Hope you have some luck out in the turkey woods, too! 

Rob's gonna let me go out on opening day. I was surprised when he offered. Wondered what the "catch" was, then I remembered he was drawn for a quota hunt the few days after opening day.


----------



## slip (Mar 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd.....I am almost positive I'd rather eat a kaolin rock than drink this nasty cherry/minty kaopectate.....yuck.
> 
> Neil- I hope all goes well on your first day of work tomorrow!!
> 
> I spent the afternoon patterning the 20 gauge. Good grief, I always forget how bad it kicks.



Is it a pump or single shot?

I've got a 20 gauge single shot and a 12 gauge pump, man that little 20 will throw ya for a loop with a turkey load, but its feather light... The 12 gauge pump is heavier and has less kick with a turkey load because of it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd.....I am almost positive I'd rather eat a kaolin rock than drink this nasty cherry/minty kaopectate.....yuck.
> 
> Neil- I hope all goes well on your first day of work tomorrow!!
> 
> I spent the afternoon patterning the 20 gauge. Good grief, I always forget how bad it kicks.






I can bring you a truck load full of Kaolin, that's what's in Kaopectate !!!






Jeff, glad you're home brother !!! 





Pookie, nobody got hurt, no blood was shed, sounds like a pretty good trip for YOU !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2012)

wow


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 18, 2012)

I gots me some Keebs sugar today   I even got to meet Mama!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 18, 2012)

slip said:


> Is it a pump or single shot?
> 
> I've got a 20 gauge single shot and a 12 gauge pump, man that little 20 will throw ya for a loop with a turkey load, but its feather light... The 12 gauge pump is heavier and has less kick with a turkey load because of it.



It's a super light pump. I did most of the shooting with regular bird shot to sight it in, then shot about 2 turkey loads  



Hooked On Quack said:


> I can bring you a truck load full of Kaolin, that's what's in Kaopectate !!!



I know! I've tasted it before. Worked with an old black lady that ate it like candy. I went into work feelin' sick one day and she (still not sure how she did it) convinced me to eat a piece. I felt better a little while later. At least it don't taste like much! The liquid crap I just drank is wretched!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2012)

i gotta say atlanta is a good place to visit every now and then but to live up there 24/7 you gotta be some kinda crazy!!!!! 

....so glad to be back in the backwoods where i belong!!!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2012)

pictures are of me & my team and our criminal justice girl and my instructor


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2012)

the hotel we stayed at was awesome!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2012)

the marriott marquis


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> wow



You too huh?    

I can talk about my kid, but I'll kick your proverbial behind if you talk about him.    


He ain't much older than my son... go figure.  










Congrats Lil'D. My ERD has a few of those hanging around. SKILLS was good to him but he pulled out of it this year.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 18, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> i gotta say atlanta is a good place to visit every now and then but to live up there 24/7 you gotta be some kinda crazy!!!!!
> 
> ....so glad to be back in the backwoods where i belong!!!!!!



Yay!! Glad you made it home safe. Would you believe, I had to live up in that junk for a year, before we were able to move to the sticks, too?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You too huh?
> 
> I can talk about my kid, but I'll kick your proverbial behind if you talk about him.
> 
> ...



thanks!!! i plan to get as many i as i can before they kick me out lol!!! what did he compete in?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yay!! Glad you made it home safe. Would you believe, I had to live up in that junk for a year, before we were able to move to the sticks, too?



thanks!!! oh lord i couldnt do it!!! the good part is we were able to walk around as long as we wanted when we had our down time so we got in our exercise but i couldnt drive around in that city to save my life!!! just walkin around scared me thought id get lost there for a min or two!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 18, 2012)

Congrats LilD!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2012)

So very proud of you! I know your Mama is too.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 18, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You too huh?
> 
> I can talk about my kid, but I'll kick your proverbial behind if you talk about him.
> 
> ...



Uh oh. Some smart aleck talkin' smack in your thread?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Congrats LilD!



thanks!!!! & i woulda came and saw you today too but that woulda meant turning around and riding that ride again and i was tired & a little homesick


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So very proud of you! I know your Mama is too.



thanks!! i think she is too!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2012)

the really cool part is the only team that competed against us was a team of three GUYS and we were a team of three WOMEN!!! hahaha


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd.....I am almost positive I'd rather eat a kaolin rock than drink this nasty cherry/minty kaopectate.....yuck.
> 
> Neil- I hope all goes well on your first day of work tomorrow!!
> 
> I spent the afternoon patterning the 20 gauge. Good grief, I always forget how bad it kicks.


ssshhhhh!!! I want Bugsy to be surprised! 


Sterlo58 said:


> I am soooooo ready Robert.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I can bring you a truck load full of Kaolin, that's what's in Kaopectate !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I slipped in the bathtub saturday night, and cut myself with the fillet knife. 


lilD1188 said:


> thanks!!! oh lord i couldnt do it!!! the good part is we were able to walk around as long as we wanted when we had our down time so we got in our exercise but i couldnt drive around in that city to save my life!!! just walkin around scared me thought id get lost there for a min or two!!!



I despise big city traffic. Montgomery was home growing up, but even that city is bad now.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 18, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> the hotel we stayed at was awesome!!



The Marriott is pretty nice. You just got to watch out for all the beggers and con artist lurking around downtown trying to rip off all the tourist. 

And driving isn't that bad (unless you're a woman driver).
You just gotta drive like its NASCAR and not be afraid to trade a little paint to change a lane or take your exit.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 18, 2012)

i gotta say atlanta is a good place to visit every now and then but to live up there 24/7 you gotta be some kinda crazy!!!!! 


Congrats lilD...signed Crazy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> the really cool part is the only team that competed against us was a team of three GUYS and we were a team of three WOMEN!!! hahaha



GO GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> The Marriott is pretty nice. You just got to watch out for all the beggers and con artist lurking around downtown trying to rip off all the tourist.
> 
> And driving isn't that bad (unless you're a woman driver).
> You just gotta drive like its NASCAR and not be afraid to trade a little paint to change a lane or take your exit.





Now see, there's a guy that knows what's up.  Women drivers on cell phones. 285...alittle nudge and into the wall.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey Robert, nice spots!!   Ship one on ice to Rockdale.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 18, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> thanks!!!! & i woulda came and saw you today too but that woulda meant turning around and riding that ride again and i was tired & a little homesick



I don't blame ya for not riding all the way back up here... its quite a haul


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> The Marriott is pretty nice. You just got to watch out for all the beggers and con artist lurking around downtown trying to rip off all the tourist.
> 
> And driving isn't that bad (unless you're a woman driver).
> You just gotta drive like its NASCAR and not be afraid to trade a little paint to change a lane or take your exit.




i aint scared to drive like that i do that normally driving round here!!! lol!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 18, 2012)

Evening. LilD, Les, Laney, Mandy, and whoever the lurkers are.
Just put 8 bags of fillets in the freezer and now eating a pizza. The fish fry will have to be the next day i get off work early. Which means, no time in the forseeable future. Call week and the schedule is already brutal.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> i gotta say atlanta is a good place to visit every now and then but to live up there 24/7 you gotta be some kinda crazy!!!!!
> 
> 
> Congrats lilD...signed Crazy.



haha thanks!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 18, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> the really cool part is the only team that competed against us was a team of three GUYS and we were a team of three WOMEN!!! hahaha







rhbama3 said:


> ssshhhhh!!! I want Bugsy to be surprised!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 18, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Now see, there's a guy that knows what's up.  Women drivers on cell phones. 285...alittle nudge and into the wall.



Women putting their make up on, eating, texting, and holding up traffic with a general lack of driving skills


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!



thanks!!!

i cant wait to go to Kansas City


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 18, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Hey Robert, nice spots!!   Ship one on ice to Rockdale.



Sorry, theres a bottle of Paul Prudhommes Blackened redfish magic and an skillet with their name on it. 
I got into blackened bass last year and can't get enough of it. The girls say its too spicy, though.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening. LilD, Les, Laney, Mandy, and whoever the lurkers are.
> Just put 8 bags of fillets in the freezer and now eating a pizza. The fish fry will have to be the next day i get off work early. Which means, no time in the forseeable future. Call week and the schedule is already brutal.



Good haul of fish! Glad you had a (mostly) good time!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I don't blame ya for not riding all the way back up here... its quite a haul



yea! now im home and i can breathe i think atlanta made me sick!!! lol


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ssshhhhh!!! I want Bugsy to be surprised!





Ain't gonna be no worse than Gabby.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2012)

i gotta say tho i did get to go see Chief while i was up there cause it was just a short walk from the hotel down to the hospital!!!!


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, theres a bottle of Paul Prudhommes Blackened redfish magic and an skillet with their name on it.
> I got into blackened bass last year and can't get enough of it. The girls say its too spicy, though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 18, 2012)

Donya, I`m proud of you!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Donya, I`m proud of you!!



thanks unca nick!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Donya, I`m proud of you!!



I sure like your avatar, Nick!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 18, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Ain't gonna be no worse than Gabby.



I'm SURE you are right. That little bitty 20gauge turkey load won't compare to a 7-08 round at all.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2012)

all the firefighters that competed and if im not mistaken wiregrass placed 2nd in this competition!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I sure like your avatar, Nick!





Well thank you kindly!   That bird had the greenest irridescence of any turkey I`ve ever killed. Only one I now wish I had got mounted.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 18, 2012)

Glad to see back Jeff!!

Congratulations LilD!!

Robert I'm glad you finally had a decent trip!!

Lea Ignore that.........I'm going to stop here !!


Good evening folks!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Glad to see back Jeff!!
> 
> Congratulations LilD!!
> 
> ...



thanks!!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 18, 2012)

I been a cookin an I tell ya I'm bout fit to try the Jerry Reed. Mite still get the shaft but I gotta try sumthin. I spent more time over a stove today tha I did drinkin. Well not that much but a pille. Ever had rabbit an rice


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm SURE you are right. That little bitty 20gauge turkey load won't compare to a 7-08 round at all.



What's wrong with a 7-08? I gots one of those too. I sure wish I could kill turkeys with IT, instead of the other gun....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I been a cookin an I tell ya I'm bout fit to try the Jerry Reed. Mite still get the shaft but I gotta try sumthin. I spent more time over a stove today tha I did drinkin. Well not that much but a pille. Ever had rabbit an rice



Didja make me a pie? I like pie 

I've had rabbit an rice. Purdy dern good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Well thank you kindly!   That bird had the greenest irridescence of any turkey I`ve ever killed. Only one I now wish I had got mounted.


Shoulda caped it or let me cape it for you. 


Sugar Plum said:


> What's wrong with a 7-08? I gots one of those too. I sure wish I could kill turkeys with IT, instead of the other gun....



Absolutely nothing! Thats what i shoot too( Remington 700). Bugsy has a "pretty" short-barreled Ruger 7-08 that 
will rock your world. The loudness of that gun is shocking.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Didja make me a pie? I like pie
> 
> I've had rabbit an rice. Purdy dern good.



Eagle flies twice next week an a pie is in the makin fer serious 

I'll see if its fit soona s it cools to where I can et it


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 18, 2012)

good night yall!! this cold is kickin my butt, gonna go curl up with my GOLD MEDAL & movies lol!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm hearing something outside my office that sounds like VERY HEAVY breathing . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Absolutely nothing! Thats what i shoot too( Remington 700). Bugsy has a "pretty" short-barreled Ruger 7-08 that
> will rock your world. The loudness of that gun is shocking.







Hankus said:


> Eagle flies twice next week an a pie is in the makin fer serious
> 
> I'll see if its fit soona s it cools to where I can et it



Don't burn yoself! 



lilD1188 said:


> good night yall!! this cold is kickin my butt, gonna go curl up with my GOLD MEDAL & movies lol!!!



 g'night!



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm hearing something outside my office that sounds like VERY HEAVY breathing . . .



Sorry. I has a stuffy nose


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm hearing something outside my office that sounds like VERY HEAVY breathing . . .



Sorry, i fell asleep. 
I'm headed to bed. See ya'll later!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm hearing something outside my office that sounds like VERY HEAVY breathing . . .


That's just Cookie checkin up on ya!!...........Better get busy!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 18, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Don't burn yoself!



Unburned 




Well I'm full of rabbit swimmin in a bellly of beer with rice debris. Nite yallses  ..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's just Cookie checkin up on ya!!...........Better get busy!!






Nothing again to do tonight, plant's still down .



We're coming to visit either tomorrow, or Tues !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Unburned
> 
> 
> 
> ...



g'night!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm hearing something outside my office that sounds like VERY HEAVY breathing . . .


You wake yourself up again.
night all


----------



## Hankus (Mar 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nothing again to do tonight, plant's still down .
> 
> 
> 
> We're coming to visit either tomorrow, or Tues !!!



Hey RUTT I bleve its coommon courtesy to say "Thanks fer the warnin "


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 18, 2012)

Guess I'll head out, too. Be good, y'all!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nothing again to do tonight, plant's still down .
> 
> 
> 
> We're coming to visit either tomorrow, or Tues !!!


I thought we were bringing "Mason" over to your place before we dropped him off for the next weekend!!..........That way he could meet Suzy, and be familiar with the surroundings!!

Yeah he has a name now!! And it ain't Doo Doo!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I thought we were bringing "Mason" over to your place before we dropped him off for the next weekend!!..........That way he could meet Suzy, and be familiar with the surroundings!!
> 
> Yeah he has a name now!! And it ain't Doo Doo!!






That's fine !!!  Brang da pup !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's fine !!!  Brang da pup !!!


Just let me know what day works best for Ya'll!!..........We both work till 5:00 PM so it will have to be after then.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2012)

Well Monday has returned so it is time for a fresh cup







congrats lilD.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2012)

Come on 7am !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 19, 2012)

OK FELLOW CREEK WADING DRIVELERS, it is time to realize that the weekend is gone.  Now it is time to drink some fresh brewed coffee and get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.  I need to get my rear in gear and do something productive today.

Happy Monday to you Gobblin and Quackster.  Looks like you two must have been working all night while the rest of us were "counting sheep".

Carry on.

PS:  I now see that the forum clock is back on strike again.  Where is a good Timex when you need one???


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Mar 19, 2012)

Yup its Monday for sure


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yup its Monday for sure






Friday for me !!!


----------



## kracker (Mar 19, 2012)

Morning folks!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 19, 2012)

Woke up at 6am to the soun of Emily playing with one of the turkey calls. Oh joy....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> i gotta say tho i did get to go see Chief while i was up there cause it was just a short walk from the hotel down to the hospital!!!!



Donya, you don't know how Big a surprise that was to see y'all pop in there    I really appreciate ya takin the time to do that  Sorry you got run off so quick by that pack of Drs. stormin in on us  

OH, and a HUGE Congrats on winning the competition!!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Glad to see back Jeff!!
> 
> Congratulations LilD!!
> 
> ...



Thanks Mitch, sho is good to be back 

Congrats on Mason being the official name of doo doo too   



gobbleinwoods said:


> Well Monday has returned so it is time for a fresh cup
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank ya sir, may I have another? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on 7am !!!



Sorry, I'm late 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK FELLOW CREEK WADING DRIVELERS, it is time to realize that the weekend is gone.  Now it is time to drink some fresh brewed coffee and get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.  I need to get my rear in gear and do something productive today.
> 
> Happy Monday to you Gobblin and Quackster.  Looks like you two must have been working all night while the rest of us were "counting sheep".
> 
> ...



Makin plans for activities myself 



Hornet22 said:


>



  X2 



Hankus said:


> Yup its Monday for sure



Everyday is a Holiday 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Friday for me !!!







kracker said:


> Morning folks!!!



Mernin kracker !!! 



Sugar Plum said:


> Woke up at 6am to the soun of Emily playing with one of the turkey calls. Oh joy....



 That's too cool!!! 

Mornin Sugar!!!


----------



## kracker (Mar 19, 2012)

Morning Jeff....now that you're back, I guess I can start back with my nonsensical(isthataword) jokes. You're one of the few that has the capacity to get most of my jokes.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Donya, you don't know how Big a surprise that was to see y'all pop in there    I really appreciate ya takin the time to do that  Sorry you got run off so quick by that pack of Drs. stormin in on us
> 
> OH, and a HUGE Congrats on winning the competition!!!
> 
> ...




WHOA! Super quotes!! 

She sure is cute. Gotta try and get a video of her doing it. The only not cute part is waking Rex up a few minutes later. Mama is ti-yerd.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning Jeff....now that you're back, I guess I can start back with my nonsensical(isthataword) jokes. You're one of the few that has the capacity to get most of my jokes.



 Man, I love yer jokes!!  



Sugar Plum said:


> WHOA! Super quotes!!
> 
> She sure is cute. Gotta try and get a video of her doing it. The only not cute part is waking Rex up a few minutes later. Mama is ti-yerd.



I hear ya, I've been wantin to do a good one for a while 

I couldn't do them in the hospital.....either the network bandwidth was too small, I was too loaded, or I fell asleep in the middle of it and was disconnected 

  Woke Rex up!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2012)

Morning


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, I love yer jokes!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, poor me, right?  If Rob were here, instead of being in the woods scouting, he'd say "Good, now everyone is up. You can start doing things"


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 19, 2012)

Mornin Jeffro  and Miss Cort 

I am trying to sleep late to get ready for night shift Wednesday but it aint workin. 

This is gunna take some gettin used to.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 19, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Jeffro  and Miss Cort
> 
> I am trying to sleep late to get ready for night shift Wednesday but it aint workin.
> 
> This is gunna take some gettin used to.



Ewwww.....night shift? Good luck. Hopefully you settle into the routine easily!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 19, 2012)

Got to go feed babies and drink more coffee. See y'all later! 

Jeff, make sure to take it easy today!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Jeffro  and Miss Cort
> 
> I am trying to sleep late to get ready for night shift Wednesday but it aint workin.
> 
> This is gunna take some gettin used to.





Ain't nuttin to it bro, been doing it for ova 25 yrs,  start drankin heavily Tuesday evening, right before bed take a Benadryl and nighty nite.


----------



## kracker (Mar 19, 2012)

Do black people wear Ask body spray?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Morning



How you doin, Coach??  



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Jeffro  and Miss Cort
> 
> I am trying to sleep late to get ready for night shift Wednesday but it aint workin.
> 
> This is gunna take some gettin used to.



Mornin Neil  Hopefully it won't take too long to acclimate. Stay up as late as ya can before you have to sleep in also. Good Luck!!! 



Sugar Plum said:


> Got to go feed babies and drink more coffee. See y'all later!
> 
> Jeff, make sure to take it easy today!



Yes ma'am, I'm reigning myself back now, I just wanna go!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nuttin to it bro, been doing it for ova 25 yrs,  start drankin heavily Tuesday evening, right before bed take a Benadryl and nighty nite.



That's sperience talkin right there 



kracker said:


> Do black people wear Ask body spray?





I'll AXE one today....


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> How you doin, Coach??



Doing great! Just sitting here thinking about some big juicy boiled crawfish along with some taters and corn. 

Glad that you are home and doing well. Make sure you take it easy, get enough rest, and don't over do it. 

In other words... take care of the ticker


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> Do black people wear Ask body spray?






I dunno ???  That's not my department??  If'n you wanna know about drankin (ask Hankus) if'n you wanna know about landscaping (ask Miguel) if'n you wanna know about swamp creatures (ask Nic) if'n you wanna know 'bout the weather (ask Pookie, AFTER he comes home from a trip)'  NOW on the other hand, if'n you wanna know 'bout ANYTHING ask Keebs!!!! She's my sista from anudder sumpinornutter . . . .





Later ya'll, gettin a lil delusional, gotta crash . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno ???  That's not my department??  If'n you wanna know about drankin (ask Hankus) if'n you wanna know about landscaping (ask Miguel) if'n you wanna know about swamp creatures (ask Nic) if'n you wanna know 'bout the weather (ask Pookie, AFTER he comes home from a trip)'  NOW on the other hand, if'n you wanna know 'bout ANYTHING ask Keebs!!!! She's my sista from anudder sumpinornutter . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See ya later Quack!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Doing great! Just sitting here thinking about some big juicy boiled crawfish along with some taters and corn.
> 
> Glad that you are home and doing well. Make sure you take it easy, get enough rest, and don't over do it.
> 
> In other words... take care of the ticker



Oh boy!! I'm ready to tear into some myself.  Thanks Randy, I will. 

Kind of missed ya for a short spell....glad your back too 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno ???  That's not my department??  If'n you wanna know about drankin (ask Hankus) if'n you wanna know about landscaping (ask Miguel) if'n you wanna know about swamp creatures (ask Nic) if'n you wanna know 'bout the weather (ask Pookie, AFTER he comes home from a trip)'  NOW on the other hand, if'n you wanna know 'bout ANYTHING ask Keebs!!!! She's my sista from anudder sumpinornutter . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take it easy Hoss!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2012)

A'ight, gonna go find sumpin to do, chompin at da bit 

Check with y'all later


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight, gonna go find sumpin to do, chompin at da bit
> 
> Check with y'all later



Take it EASY my friend.


----------



## huntinstuff (Mar 19, 2012)

How is everyone doing today? Have a good St. Paddy's day weekend???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight, gonna go find sumpin to do, chompin at da bit
> 
> Check with y'all later




Eazzzzzzzzzzzzy bro !!!  I really don't wanta, but don't make me be Mz Teri's benefactor . . . 





huntinstuff said:


> How is everyone doing today? Have a good St. Paddy's day weekend???






Still krappin green beer, you???


----------



## huntinstuff (Mar 19, 2012)

I ate enough reubens and drank enough scotch and beer to kill the average man this weeknd.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 19, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> I ate enough reubens and drank enough scotch and beer to kill the average man this weeknd.



MMMMMMMMM...ruebens and beer


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 19, 2012)

Enjoy the laughs! (especially at the end )


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Enjoy the laughs! (especially at the end )



That was awesome...especially the dramatic finish. 

She is such a cutie.


----------



## kracker (Mar 19, 2012)

Adorable!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2012)

okay the party can start.....IM HERE....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> okay the party can start.....IM HERE....


Have at it........... I Am DEAD!!!!!!
BUT I DID get a big 'ole RUNNING Hug & kisses from Aimeee, yesterday!!!!!!!  And some Ian huggs & Snowsista hugs & even a Na hug!!!!!  Thanks for meeting up with me sista!!
 That is a LONG drive home!  Ended up hitting ?16 then 75 & boogying home!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well Monday has returned so it is time for a fresh cup
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks!!!......


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Donya, you don't know how Big a surprise that was to see y'all pop in there    I really appreciate ya takin the time to do that  Sorry you got run off so quick by that pack of Drs. stormin in on us
> 
> OH, and a HUGE Congrats on winning the competition!!!
> 
> ...





your welcome!! it wasnt nothin it was just a hop down the road!! i wish we coulda came back down after the awards ceremony sat before  you left but as soon as it was over we hauled butt back home!!!

and  thanks i was so nervous i didnt know what to expect from the actual competition, and then not knowing anything till we got to the awards ceremony was just nerve racking!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2012)

Morning ya'll ,what did i miss this weekend. Bama, you catch any fish? Jeffro, how you feelin ?? LilD , Congrats! Keebs, these 54 count weekends are ruff And to the rest of ya Look for Mrs. Hornets cup


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll ,what did i miss this weekend. Bama, you catch any fish? Jeffro, how you feelin ?? LilD , Congrats! Keebs, _these 54 count weekends are ruf_f And to the rest of ya Look for Mrs. Hornets cup


  I can just imagine what the count will be THIS coming weekend!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Have at it........... I Am DEAD!!!!!!
> BUT I DID get a big 'ole RUNNING Hug & kisses from Aimeee, yesterday!!!!!!!  And some Ian huggs & Snowsista hugs & even a Na hug!!!!!  Thanks for meeting up with me sista!!
> That is a LONG drive home!  Ended up hitting ?16 then 75 & boogying home!



Quack is gonna be mad   Aimee don't give him sugar like that  

It was SOOOO good to see ya Sista!!!   Your Mom is a hoot


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Quack is gonna be mad   Aimee don't give him sugar like that
> 
> It was SOOOO good to see ya Sista!!!   _*Your Mom is a hoot*_


 I know, can't WAIT for him to wake up & see this, I gotta get the pics up too!
Ain't she though?!? so *worried* about me "doing right"!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I can just imagine what the count will be THIS coming weekend!



If i dont get on the ball and get things ready ,... i'm already behind


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I know, can't WAIT for him to wake up & see this, I gotta get the pics up too!
> Ain't she though?!? so *worried* about me "doing right"!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> If i dont get on the ball and get things ready ,... i'm already behind


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


>


 Needless to say, she fell in luv with ya'll too!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Needless to say, she fell in luv with ya'll too!



Even as sweaty and stanky as we were?  She's a keeper


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Even as sweaty and stanky as we were?  She's a keeper


She was impressed with how ya'll did it as a family, got her to talking about my grandmother and how she'd have the boys hitch up the horses to the flat wagon & she'd go get rocks out of the field and how her & her younger brother picked cotton, "we picked enough to make us a pillow & laid down & went to sleep!"  she "reminisced" like that for a long time down the road!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 19, 2012)

WoW! what a nice day out. Think i'll go to work,.....again.
  Yippieeee.  Need to makem lots of $$$$$$.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 19, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Even as sweaty and stanky as we were?  She's a keeper



I still lubs ya even if your sweaty and stanky. 

But a bath would help.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2012)

hogtrap44 said:


> WoW! what a nice day out. Think i'll go to work,.....again.
> Yippieeee.  Need to makem lots of $$$$$$.


 Hey there you..........


Sterlo58 said:


> I still lubs ya even if your sweaty and stanky.
> 
> But a bath would help.


 they smelled like HARD earned money!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey there you..........
> 
> they smelled like HARD earned money!



Im gunna be smellin like that this week too.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Im gunna be smellin like that this week too.


 Yes you are!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey there you..........
> 
> they smelled like HARD earned money!



Hi ya Keebles.  Had ta get me a quick bite. 
 Bet the vipers are on da moove huh. 
 Wished i cuddave made de fest. I work a lot here. See all good people soon afore fall i hope.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Im gunna be smellin like that this week too.



Awwwww, quicher da-da dobooday deee. Lol


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2012)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebles.  Had ta get me a quick bite.
> Bet the vipers are on da moove huh.
> Wished i cuddave made de fest. I work a lot here. See all good people soon afore fall i hope.


I haven't been seeing any yet & hope I don't! YOU need to get down here & git'em!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll ,what did i miss this weekend. Bama, you catch any fish? Jeffro, how you feelin ?? LilD , Congrats! Keebs, these 54 count weekends are ruff And to the rest of ya Look for Mrs. Hornets cup



thanks!!!! uhhmmm since i dided so well will you come and wash the dishes fer me!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> thanks!!!! uhhmmm since i dided so well will you come and wash the dishes fer me!!!!



Uhm .... How bout NO. But i will give you a, that a girl


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 19, 2012)

hogtrap44 said:


> Awwwww, quicher da-da dobooday deee. Lol



You lost me there HT ole buddy.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> You lost me there HT ole buddy.



First cuppy, now you; purty soon weez all gonna be lost.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2012)

HEY QUACK......... eat yo heart out, boy!!!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 19, 2012)

Keebs, that pic is precious. 
And Wow, snowy's kids are groing up!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>



You've got that "Is it 5 O'clock yet" look there Mud!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> You've got that "Is it 5 O'clock yet" look there Mud!



 exactly


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Keebs, that pic is precious.
> And Wow, snowy's kids are groing up!


 thank ya........ and yes they are!


mudracing101 said:


>


 I know!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2012)

DANG, loooky at da TIME!!!!!! Let's roll, MUDster!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> HEY QUACK......... eat yo heart out, boy!!!!






Just another hearbreaker  in my  life ..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Evening, peopleses!
Day one of the call week and as usual the schedule keeps growing. Bubbettes burning a roast and making some crunchy rice and gravy skin for supper.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, peopleses!
> Day one of the call week and as usual the schedule keeps growing. Bubbettes burning a roast and making some crunchy rice and gravy skin for supper.



That Helen of yours sure can cook!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, peopleses!
> Day one of the call week and as usual the schedule keeps growing. Bubbettes burning a roast and making some crunchy rice and gravy skin for supper.





boneboy96 said:


> That Helen of yours sure can cook!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> That Helen of yours sure can cook!



I bet you never knew so many sauces start out as campbell's soup, did you?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey Robert,

You had any crawfish yet??? 

They sho is good!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2012)

Any of ya`ll care to guess what I bought today? Not in 40,000 years would I have figured on this, but I got the idea the other day. 

Keep the guesses clean or I`ll ban you...


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Any of ya`ll care to guess what I bought today? Not in 40,000 years would I have figured on this, but I got the idea the other day.
> 
> Keep the guesses clean or I`ll ban you...



New pink toenail polish?


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Any of ya`ll care to guess what I bought today? Not in 40,000 years would I have figured on this, but I got the idea the other day.
> 
> Keep the guesses clean or I`ll ban you...



A razor and a do it yoself hair cut kit. What'd I win?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> New pink toenail polish?





If I did, it would be to paint a target, one half inch over your left eye... 


Guess again. It has to do with huntin`.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> If I did, it would be to paint a target, one half inch over your left eye...
> 
> 
> Guess again. It has to do with huntin`.



Sumpin to do with turkey hunting. 

A wingbone yelper ???

Or sumpin even more radical. A newfangled magnum shotgun. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sumpin to do with turkey hunting.
> 
> A wingbone caller ???





Nope. Got plenty of calls.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Guess again. It has to do with huntin`.



How about a new pink pistol. Am I getting warmer?


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 19, 2012)

a distress call for yotes?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 19, 2012)

A night vision bayonet?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2012)

Nope, nope...


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 19, 2012)

New camo?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2012)

Nope.

Think wheels...


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2012)

4 wheeler?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> 4 wheeler?





Nope.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope.
> 
> Think wheels...



A game toater!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> A game toater!





Good guess, but nope. 

I did get one of the super delux game toters from Cabelas last year. It is a handy thing.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Robert,
> 
> You had any crawfish yet???
> 
> They sho is good!


only from the chinese buffet. It is NOT the same. 


Nicodemus said:


> Any of ya`ll care to guess what I bought today? Not in 40,000 years would I have figured on this, but I got the idea the other day.
> 
> Keep the guesses clean or I`ll ban you...



A Rascal or Hover-round? In camo, of course!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> only from the chinese buffet. It is NOT the same.
> 
> 
> A Rascal or Hover-round? In camo, of course!





Nope. But, I did paint it soon as I got it home.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope. But, I did paint it soon as I got it home.


 A golf cart?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 19, 2012)

Bicycle!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Bicycle!





Yep.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 19, 2012)

Them critters wont know what to think! You even used the anti radar paint!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep.



Thats a fine chickasawhatchee taxi!!!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 19, 2012)

Needs stingray handle bars, a banana seat and a sissy bar!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Needs stingray handle bars, a banana seat and a sissy bar!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Needs stingray handle bars, a banana seat and a sissy bar!!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 19, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Needs stingray handle bars, a banana seat and a sissy bar!!!!



Dont forget a ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 19, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> That was awesome...especially the dramatic finish.
> 
> She is such a cutie.



Thanks Neil! She got me pretty good with that slate call 



kracker said:


> Adorable!!



Thanks! She's been callin' them all day 



Keebs said:


> HEY QUACK......... eat yo heart out, boy!!!!



                           such a sweet pic!!!



Les Miles said:


> How about a new pink pistol. Am I getting warmer?



Ohhhhhhh purdy!!

Howdy y'all! Glad it's bedtime for babies. Emily has been trying to re-enact that video all day long.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 19, 2012)

Two weeks ago, I woulda said no way. But after the dancin video, I can kinda sorta imagine this.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks Neil! She got me pretty good with that slate call
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hornet22 said:


> Two weeks ago, I woulda said no way. But after the dancin video, I can kinda sorta imagine this.



what video?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> what video?





I bet it was the video when I was dancin` with that purty lil` angel!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2012)

Cute video of Emily, Sugar  

Nice ride Nick 

Evenin Folks!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2012)

Howdy Jeff!  




CODY!!!!!  I saw that!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Cute video of Emily, Sugar
> 
> Nice ride Nick
> 
> Evenin Folks!!



Jeffro!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm conditioning myself tonight in preparation for night shift. I am gunna force myself to stay up as late as possible. I should have stocked up on 5 hour energy. I can do this........ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Cute video of Emily, Sugar
> 
> Nice ride Nick
> 
> Evenin Folks!!



Jeffro...good to see ya bro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Jeff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> Jeffro!!!





Sterlo58 said:


> Jeffro...good to see ya bro.



It is good to see all of you   Seriously 



Sterlo58 said:


> I'm conditioning myself tonight in preparation for night shift. I am gunna force myself to stay up as late as possible. I should have stocked up on 5 hour energy. I can do this........ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.



You can make it, hang in there~!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm conditioning myself tonight in preparation for night shift. I am gunna force myself to stay up as late as possible. I should have stocked up on 5 hour energy. I can do this........ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.



drink coffee or mountain dew. Sure, its caffeine, but those energy drinks and capsules have all sorts of garbage chemicals in them.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 19, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Two weeks ago, I woulda said no way. But after the dancin video, I can kinda sorta imagine this.







rhbama3 said:


> what video?



Two pages back. Emily has a new trick  



Nicodemus said:


> I bet it was the video when I was dancin` with that purty lil` angel!



Nope. Emily can call a turkey now. And knock mama down at the same time 



Jeff C. said:


> Cute video of Emily, Sugar
> 
> Nice ride Nick
> 
> Evenin Folks!!



Thanks Jeff!! How ya feelin'?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 19, 2012)

Here ya go....47 seconds long. Watch for the end...she gets me good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Here ya go....47 seconds long. Watch for the end...she gets me good.





Ain`t that neat!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t that neat!!!



Yeah....'cept for when she wakes Rex up from his nap with it


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Two pages back. Emily has a new trick
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Purty doggone good, Cort!!!  I'll be honest I'm havin to hold myself back, I've got so much more energy now. Been outdoors and walkin alot, pollen is killin me though, bring it on!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yeah....'cept for when she wakes Rex up from his nap with it




No no no no no no......


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Purty doggone good, Cort!!!  I'll be honest I'm havin to hold myself back, I've got so much more energy now. Been outdoors and walkin alot, pollen is killin me though, bring it on!!!



I can imagine it's easy to get cabin fever being cooped up. Glad you're feeling so much better! Just remember to take it easy for a bit so you don't hurt anything. 



Jeff C. said:


> No no no no no no......



 you know that hiss us mothers make when we're talking through our teeth? You know, to show the chillin's how "serious" we are? I was hissing at her to stop it before she woke him up....as he starts screaming


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> drink coffee or mountain dew. Sure, its caffeine, but those energy drinks and capsules have all sorts of garbage chemicals in them.



Yeah I don't care for how they make me feel. I will stick with the Dew.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No no no no no no......



Soooooooooooooo dadgum good to see ya back here like da ole Jeffro bro. Bleve me, if we eva meet up at first light, getting out of our tents, and you tell me "man I feel like (i is a potty mouth)" I am callin nineoneone post haste. You can take dat to da bank


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I can imagine it's easy to get cabin fever being cooped up. Glad you're feeling so much better! Just remember to take it easy for a bit so you don't hurt anything.
> 
> 
> 
> you know that hiss us mothers make when we're talking through our teeth? You know, to show the chillin's how "serious" we are? I was hissing at her to stop it before she woke him up....as he starts screaming



I think she needs a Duck call too....Quack Quack Quack!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Soooooooooooooo dadgum good to see ya back here like da ole Jeffro bro. Bleve me, if we eva meet up at first light, getting out of our tents, and you tell me "man I feel like (i is a potty mouth)" I am callin nineoneone post haste. You can take dat to da bank



Thank ya sir, I had some purty good pains that night after I crawled into that tent 

It ain't gonna happen again!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 19, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Soooooooooooooo dadgum good to see ya back here like da ole Jeffro bro. Bleve me, if we eva meet up at first light, getting out of our tents, and you tell me "man I feel like (i is a potty mouth)" I am callin nineoneone post haste. You can take dat to da bank



 No kidding! You're gonna have to let us know when you're joking about not feeling good and when you're for real not feeling good....



Jeff C. said:


> I think she needs a Duck call too....Quack Quack Quack!!!



Oh lawd!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2012)

Evening drivelers


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Here ya go....47 seconds long. Watch for the end...she gets me good.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nic
Them deer won't hear ya coming.
I was coasting down the hill to the stand before daylight and got blown. The deer was so close i felt the breath and what a commotion with the deer scramblin and me trying not to crash. Didn't really know which way to go with no light. 
The tracks were inside 4' of the tire tracks.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Evening drivelers



Howdy!



rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Evening drivelers



Lester, how you is? 

Don't think i didn't notice you left the forum during the avatar bet period.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Evening drivelers



Coach!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 19, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Nic
> Them deer won't hear ya coming.
> I was coasting down the hill to the stand before daylight and got blown. The deer was so close i felt the breath and what a commotion with the deer scramblin and me trying not to crash. Didn't really know which way to go with no light.
> The tracks were inside 4' of the tire tracks.





I`ve heard other folks say that too. I`m hopin` this rig will work well in no vehicle acces areas.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Coach!!



Quit encouraging him!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy!



Hey Sugar Plum, you see this? http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6809188&postcount=362 



rhbama3 said:


> Lester, how you is?
> 
> Don't think i didn't notice you left the forum during the avatar bet period.



I am fine. But you are wrong, I stayed on until a week after NSD then I was off from Feb 10-March 10. I honored my bet fully. Unlike others...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve heard other folks say that too. I`m hopin` this rig will work well in no vehicle acces areas.



It does. I had two camo sasquatches zoom past me on the bridge road at Chickasawhatchee. AFTER i had walked almost a mile to a gobbling bird.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Sugar Plum, you see this? http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6809188&postcount=362



 Bad Les....Baaaaaaaad.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Sugar Plum, you see this? http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6809188&postcount=362
> 
> 
> 
> I am fine. But you are wrong, I stayed on until a week after NSD then I was off from Feb 10-March 10. I honored my bet fully. Unlike others...



I reject your reality and substitute my own.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm gonna call it a night...y'all have a good evenin!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna call it a night...y'all have a good evenin!!



Night, Jeff! Take it easy, bro!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I reject your reality and substitute my own.



Good grief. My husband said the same thing to me tonight while I was trying to explain something to him 



Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna call it a night...y'all have a good evenin!!



Sweet dreams!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Coach!!



Spring practice is a want and desire to secure victory on the field with the best athletes that we can put on the field.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Good grief. My husband said the same thing to me tonight while I was trying to explain something to him
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet dreams!!



i guess you won't like it when he says " I see your lips moving, but all i hear is the ocean" either.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Spring practice is a want and desire to secure victory on the field with the best athletes that we can put on the field.



yes but do you have the CHEST to lead this team?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I reject your reality and substitute my own.



Now you're starting to sound like Mal Moore in front of the NCAA Infractions Committee 



Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna call it a night...y'all have a good evenin!!



Night Cajun bro. Take it easy!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> i guess you won't like it when he says " I see your lips moving, but all i hear is the ocean" either.



Ha. He just says (and it FRUSTRATES me to no end) "I don't hear what you're saying. I don't hear what you're saying. Blah, Blah, Blah."


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna call it a night...y'all have a good evenin!!



Adios Jeffro.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> yes but do you have the CHEST to lead this team?



We didn't need that mama's boy anyways


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ha. He just says (and it FRUSTRATES me to no end) "I don't hear what you're saying. I don't hear what you're saying. Blah, Blah, Blah."



newlyweds..... 
Ya'll gotta lot to learn.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ha. He just says (and it FRUSTRATES me to no end) "I don't hear what you're saying. I don't hear what you're saying. Blah, Blah, Blah."



Did you just say something.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ha. He just says (and it FRUSTRATES me to no end) "I don't hear what you're saying. I don't hear what you're saying. Blah, Blah, Blah."



Us men folk have the innate ability to tune all types of "nagging" out.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 19, 2012)

Glad to see Jeff on here and feeling lots better!!!!!
Ya'll go over to the traditional thread and look up JakeAllen's posting on The TBG State shoot being a Blast....and my bunch of pics...that's what I did last weekend!!!!Cortney, show Hayley the pictures please!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Did you just say something.





Les Miles said:


> Us men folk have the innate ability to tune all types of "nagging" out.



See what i mean, Sugar Plum?
We are veterans.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 19, 2012)

rhb3, '12 is still young, but that avy is gonna go down as one of the all time classics. Just glad I could share that moment


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> newlyweds.....
> Ya'll gotta lot to learn.



 



Sterlo58 said:


> Did you just say something.



Bad Neil.......Baaaaaadddddddd 



Les Miles said:


> Us men folk have the innate ability to tune all types of "nagging" out.



 





TNGIRL said:


> Glad to see Jeff on here and feeling lots better!!!!!
> Ya'll go over to the traditional thread and look up JakeAllen's posting on The TBG State shoot being a Blast....and my bunch of pics...that's what I did last weekend!!!!Cortney, show Hayley the pictures please!!!!!



I'll show her as soon as she comes home from school tomorrow!! 



rhbama3 said:


> See what i mean, Sugar Plum?
> We are veterans.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> rhb3, '12 is still young, but that avy is gonna go down as one of the all time classics. Just glad I could share that moment



yessir, it was. 
mini Sugar plum busting the first clay she shot at was a good one too!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2012)

Don't you hate when you have a "punch through" moment with the Charmin and then you realize there is no more soap on the sink?


----------



## Hankus (Mar 19, 2012)

If I weren't drunked i'd wanna beer. How y'all is 



An as an aside can anybody tell me why I wann smack the taste out of most of the younger generation in the state of GA. Freakin coworkers


----------



## Hankus (Mar 19, 2012)

Upon revie of that total post I think I'm drinkin enough


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Don't you hate when you have a "punch through" moment with the Charmin and then you realize there is no more soap on the sink?



Just be sure to scrub under your nails with the wife's toothbrush. 



Hankus said:


> If I weren't drunked i'd wanna beer. How y'all is
> 
> 
> 
> An as an aside can anybody tell me why I wann smack the taste out of most of the younger generation in the state of GA. Freakin coworkers



Bad day at the office huh.


----------



## kracker (Mar 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If I weren't drunked i'd wanna beer. How y'all is
> 
> 
> 
> An as an aside can anybody tell me why I wann smack the taste out of most of the younger generation in the state of GA. Freakin coworkers



I just cracked up at your edit reason!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Don't you hate when you have a "punch through" moment with the Charmin and then you realize there is no more soap on the sink?


TMI!!

Good evening Folks!!

Got a surprise Phone call this evening from an old friend that I haven't heard from for about fifteen years!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 19, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> TMI!!
> 
> Good evening Folks!!
> 
> Got a surprise Phone call this evening from an old friend that I haven't heard from for about fifteen years!!



What's HER name ? Does Tag know about this ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> TMI!!
> 
> Good evening Folks!!
> 
> Got a surprise Phone call this evening from an old friend that I haven't heard from for about fifteen years!!



i hate it when that happens. They usually want to move in with me or need money. May be an Alabama thing though.


----------



## slip (Mar 19, 2012)

Turkey season ... is finally right around the corner.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> yessir, it was.
> mini Sugar plum busting the first clay she shot at was a good one too!



Yep, ruint for life.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> yessir, it was.
> mini Sugar plum busting the first clay she shot at was a good one too!



What avy are ya talkin' about? And Hayley asks Daddy for a 28 gauge for Christmas at LEAST every other day since then  Wish I could have seen it! I was feedin' Rex. 



Les Miles said:


> Don't you hate when you have a "punch through" moment with the Charmin and then you realize there is no more soap on the sink?







Hankus said:


> If I weren't drunked i'd wanna beer. How y'all is
> 
> 
> 
> An as an aside can anybody tell me why I wann smack the taste out of most of the younger generation in the state of GA. Freakin coworkers



I's tired. And, younger generation? You ain't 'zactly old, ya know.....


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Turkey season ... is finally right around the corner.



Or in the poultry section at your local Publix if you are Robert.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Turkey season ... is finally right around the corner.



oh shuddup. 
 i'm on call this weekend.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 19, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Bad day at the office huh.



I ain sure if he's trainable most days.Left me in th bottom runnin the lift today cause the sun was hot  Funny now  



kracker said:


> I just cracked up at your edit reason!



The truth is a terrible thing  How's the wheel


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 19, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Yep, ruint for life.



Mhmmm. She likes to pick on Mama, cause mama has a hard time hittin' dem thangs....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Turkey season ... is finally right around the corner.



Yeah...I've been driving the family crazy with my calls.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> What avy are ya talkin' about? And Hayley asks Daddy for a 28 gauge for Christmas at LEAST every other day since then  Wish I could have seen it! I was feedin' Rex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he's referring to mine, Cort. Thats Jeffc's son "Jaguar" shooting my over under 28 gauge. 
Your daughter had a smile a mile wide when that target blew apart.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 19, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> What's HER name ? Does Tag know about this ?





rhbama3 said:


> i hate it when that happens. They usually want to move in with me or need money. May be an Alabama thing though.


Tag talked to him as well!!

Smokey taught me most every thing I know about deer hunting!!

He was a framing contractor before he fell off of a roof, and being paralyzed from the waist down!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tag talked to him as well!!
> 
> Smokey taught me most every thing I know about deer hunting!!
> 
> He was a framing contractor before he fell off of a roof, and being paralyzed from the waist down!!



Thats terrible, Mitch. I hope he's coping okay.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I think he's referring to mine, Cort. Thats Jeffc's son "Jaguar" shooting my over under 28 gauge.
> Your daughter had a smile a mile wide when that target blew apart.



I thought that's the one y'all were talkin' about. It's a GREAT avatar! 

You know what's funny about Hayley's shot? She won't try with us. And she'll get so tempermental, that she'll miss. 

Glad y'all got her to shoot!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I's tired. And, younger generation? You ain't 'zactly old, ya know.....



Qualify old  There ain a part of me left that hasn't been abused, bruised, sprained, strained, pulled, tweaked, twisted, disjointed or broken.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 19, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tag talked to him as well!!
> 
> Smokey taught me most every thing I know about deer hunting!!
> 
> He was a framing contractor before he fell off of a roof, and being paralyzed from the waist down!!



That is terrible. Hate to hear that.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Qualify old  There ain a part of me left that hasn't been abused, bruised, sprained, strained, pulled, tweaked, twisted, disjointed or broken.



I guess mebbe you qualify, then. Dang....I'm old too


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mhmmm. She likes to pick on Mama, cause mama has a hard time hittin' dem thangs....



Gurlfrin, dat was a kodak, walt dizny, once in a lifetime moment. that clay xploded! only thing could have made it better was ifn i had a little girl and it was mine that did it. I still got a booboo on my back where i jumped up from muds flanger and hit my tailgate. The look on her face was priceless. rhb3 caught the 28 ga in mid air if i member correctly


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I guess mebbe you qualify, then. Dang....I'm old too



If you are old...I guess that makes me prehistoric.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2012)

night ya'll!
0515 will be here way too soon!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats terrible, Mitch. I hope he's coping okay.





Sterlo58 said:


> That is terrible. Hate to hear that.


Last time I saw him he was learning to walk again with Leg Braces!!.........Didn't ask him how that was going this evening. Was just glad to hear from him again!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I guess mebbe you qualify, then. Dang....I'm old too



Well ya see wimmens age like wine an men well we age like......well like ......ummm well..... you get the picher right


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> night ya'll!
> 0515 will be here way too soon!


Later Robert!!.........Hope Call week treats you well!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well ya see wimmens age like wine an men well we age like......well like ......ummm well..... you get the picher right



Like socks. We start out fresh and new, then we develop holes and smells and eventually toes stick through an were discarded for a fresh new pack. . Lawd did that come outta left field


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 19, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Gurlfrin, dat was a kodak, walt dizny, once in a lifetime moment. that clay xploded! only thing could have made it better was ifn i had a little girl and it was mine that did it. I still got a booboo on my back where i jumped up from muds flanger and hit my tailgate. The look on her face was priceless. rhb3 caught the 28 ga in mid air if i member correctly



  If I know my girl, she was purty dern excited!



Sterlo58 said:


> If you are old...I guess that makes me prehistoric.







Hankus said:


> Well ya see wimmens age like wine an men well we age like......well like ......ummm well..... you get the picher right



I got it 

Gonna take a shower and hit the sack. busy day tomorrow. Y'all be goood!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Like socks. We start out fresh and new, then we develop holes and smells and eventually toes stick through an were discarded for a fresh new pack. . Lawd did that come outta left field


----------



## Hankus (Mar 19, 2012)

Nite Sucker Punch......an I'm good as I plan to be


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well ya see wimmens age like wine an men well we age like......well like ......ummm well..... you get the picher right


You trying to say I'm just old and smelley??


----------



## Hankus (Mar 19, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You trying to say I'm just old and smelley??



Look where I responded to me  






Yep


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yall have a good night. I'm gunna find something to watch on TV.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Like socks. We start out fresh and new, then we develop holes and smells and eventually toes stick through an were discarded for a fresh new pack. . Lawd did that come outta left field





Hankus said:


> Look where I responded to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang Young whippersnappers!!...........How many cup holders you got in your truck??..........You need some stickers??


----------



## slip (Mar 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Or in the poultry section at your local Publix if you are Robert.





rhbama3 said:


> oh shuddup.
> i'm on call this weekend.


I have to miss opening day ... but then its ON!!!


Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah...I've been driving the family crazy with my calls.


Me too.


Hankus said:


> Like socks. We start out fresh and new, then we develop holes and smells and eventually toes stick through an were discarded for a fresh new pack. . Lawd did that come outta left field








Night yall... i is tired. Didnt get to bed untill 2 last night and had to be up at 4 to catch a flight to NYC and run around up there for the day ... I am spent! ... might get up at daylight to go fishing though


----------



## Hankus (Mar 19, 2012)

Work come early so..........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Work come early so..........


Later Bro!!


----------



## kracker (Mar 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I ain sure if he's trainable most days.Left me in th bottom runnin the lift today cause the sun was hot  Funny now
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is a terrible thing  How's the wheel



Still busted, doc says he hopes to have me as good as I'll get by August, which will be a year. Thanks for asking


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2012)

Well Monday is in the rear view and Tuesday approaches at light speed so up and at it.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Mar 20, 2012)

Up.....not so much on the at'em yet


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 20, 2012)

Welll it's another Trashy Tuesday!


----------



## huntinstuff (Mar 20, 2012)

Good morning folks!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm startin' to think my husband is waking Emily up on purpose. That child usually sleeps til 8. This makes two days of up at 6am. Yuck.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Up.....not so much on the at'em yet



Yup.. this 


Mornin Yall


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 20, 2012)

Ya`ll done got to talkin` about old, I feel old too. 

Mornin`...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm startin' to think my husband is waking Emily up on purpose. That child usually sleeps til 8. This makes two days of up at 6am. Yuck.



That is just plain mean. 

I stayed up till 3 to prep for night shift Wednesday and woke up at 6:30 to a wet dog nose poking me in the face. 


Mornin Drivelers. I'm vewy sweepy


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 20, 2012)

You ever notice how surgeons get mad if you make a two-bagger of coffee? Something about getting shaky hands.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You ever notice how surgeons get mad if you make a two-bagger of coffee? Something about getting shaky hands.



I'll take a cup of that two bag brew thank you.


----------



## kracker (Mar 20, 2012)

Mornng folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2012)

Morning Gang, Ya'll was busy jabbering last night. Bama, how did the fishing go?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Gang, Ya'll was busy jabbering last night. Bama, how did the fishing go?



Mustard


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Mustard



Whats up Les, you got the boat washed up yet


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 20, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I stayed up till 3 to prep for night shift Wednesday and woke up at 6:30 to a wet dog nose poking me in the face.



That alarm clock will be hard to reset


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats up Les, you got the boat washed up yet



Yes but it's already got pollen all over it again


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Yes but it's already got pollen all over it again



Thats alright, we can rinse it off in the lake, while voting on the spring hula hoop tryouts


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats alright, we can rinse it off in the lake, while voting on the spring hula hoop tryouts



True Dat!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2012)

quick "HI"!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> quick "HI"!!!



Where you running off to Keebs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> quick "HI"!!!



Where you going, get back here


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Where you running off to Keebs?





mudracing101 said:


> Where you going, get back here


WORK!  cutting into my Campfire time!
Got a breather, got it to myself & trying to work on rosters/jersey orders/phone calls & parents that just *HAVE* to have their baby on the same team as her bestest friends babys mama's auntie's team so they can ride together............


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WORK!  cutting into my Campfire time!
> Got a breather, got it to myself & trying to work on rosters/jersey orders/phone calls & parents that just *HAVE* to have their baby on the same team as her bestest friends babys mama's auntie's team so they can ride together............



Well with todays gas, people do like to ride together 
You can do it


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well _*with todays gas*_, people do like to ride together
> You can do it


I totally understand that part, but the attitude's that go with the way they ask/tell you, is not called for, nor is the "fibbing" about being kin/related.............


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I totally understand that part, but the attitude's that go with the way they ask/tell you, is not called for, nor is the "fibbing" about being kin/related.............



If both kids like mustard can they be on the same team?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats alright, we can rinse it off in the lake, while voting on the spring hula hoop tryouts



Hula Hoop? Did someone say Hula Hoop.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hula Hoop? Did someone say Hula Hoop.



Yep, with all this warm weather it looks like hula hoopin' in March is a definite possibility.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> If both kids like mustard can they be on the same team?


If both their last names are mustard and they live in the same house, yep, they sure can!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hula Hoop? Did someone say Hula Hoop.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hula Hoop? Did someone say Hula Hoop.



 Why yes we did. You been practicing?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2012)

Mornin folks!! Not feelin great today, stomach issues  

Hopefully, it'll clear up soon and I can get that walk in.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Yep, with all this warm weather it looks like hula hoopin' in March is a definite possibility.


suits me. 


Keebs said:


> If both their last names are mustard and they live in the same house, yep, they sure can!





mudracing101 said:


> Why yes we did. You been practicing?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!! Not feelin great today, stomach issues
> 
> Hopefully, it'll clear up soon and I can get that walk in.



Jeffro, Good morning !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!! Not feelin great today, stomach issues
> 
> Hopefully, it'll clear up soon and I can get that walk in.



Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro, Good morning !!



Mornin Mudro  How's Ms Vicki(sp) and Cory(sp)?? Tell 'em I said HI.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Hello "sweetheart", that's what you is!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro  How's Ms Vicki(sp) and Cory(sp)?? Tell 'em I said HI.



Will do.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!! Not feelin great today, stomach issues
> 
> Hopefully, it'll clear up soon and I can get that walk in.


Laxative & a cup of coffee.............. clear ya right up!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Laxative & a cup of coffee.............. clear ya right up!



 CLEAR A ROOM....that's what it will do.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Will do.



Hi to them from me too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Laxative & a cup of coffee.............. clear ya right up!



I'm tryin to stop it  



Sterlo58 said:


> CLEAR A ROOM....that's what it will do.





How'd you make out last night bud??? I couldn't hang....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm tryin to stop it


 dufus, it won't STOP until it's out of your system!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hula Hoop? Did someone say Hula Hoop.


 I meant to tell you, I looked REAL Hard at the Hula Hoop display at WalMart the other day..........and thought of you........


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hi to them from me too!


Will do


Keebs said:


> I meant to tell you, I looked REAL Hard at the Hula Hoop display at WalMart the other day..........and thought of you........



Well, how many did you buy?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I meant to tell you, I looked REAL Hard at the Hula Hoop display at WalMart the other day..........and thought of you........



Did ya see them fancy lighted ones. 
That's what I'z got. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Jeff, It's probly all them drugs they put in your body tryin to get out.


----------



## kracker (Mar 20, 2012)

Not long now..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Will do
> Well, how many did you buy?


None yet, I wanted to consult wiff Mandy 'for I got me one.......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did ya see them fancy lighted ones.
> That's what I'z got.
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda figured that'd be the kind I needed!
 Tell him the laxative & coffee will work wonders for him!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm tryin to stop it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I stayed up till about three. Then I slept off and on till about ten this morning.  



Keebs said:


> None yet, I wanted to consult wiff Mandy 'for I got me one.......
> 
> I kinda figured that'd be the kind I needed!
> Tell him the laxative & coffee will work wonders for him!



ENOUGH with the laxative thing. Leave the poor feller alone.


----------

